#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Мышление и иллюзия

## Монферран

На недавнем вебинаре (4 июня) Мастер Хэ Тонг Суним ответил на множество вопросов, в т.ч. на вопрос о том, с чем он не согласен в учении Будды. На видео - ответ на этот вопрос.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFNPiILJ5vM

Были произнесены слова: "по причине запутанного иллюзорного мышления мы не можем видеть истину". 

Меня заинтересовала природа этой иллюзии. При каких условиях мышление скрывает истину, при каких условиях мышление адекватно?

Здесь, при обсуждении, кто-то может сказать: "разве ты не в курсе, что истинен только ум до-мышления, "не знаю" (и т.п.)?" Тем не менее, совершенно очевидно, что Мастер использует своё мышление, чтобы сообщить какие-то истины (как будто он знает). Поэтому вопрос имеет смысл, пмнм. Может ли объяснение быть более полным? Почему мышление создаёт иллюзию?

----------

Алик (10.06.2016), Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2016), Эделизи (09.06.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Меня заинтересовала природа этой иллюзии. При каких условиях мышление скрывает истину, при каких условиях мышление адекватно?
> 
> ?


Уточняющий вопрос:

Что есть истина ?

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Уточняющий вопрос:
> 
> Что есть истина ?


Посмотрим, что говорил Дзен Мастер Сунг Сан. 
Из книги "Teaching Letters of Zen Master Seung Sahn" ("Учебные письма Дзен Мастера Сунг Сана")
(пока что результаты поиска слова "truth" по главам 1-100, всего глав - 1000).





> #19 
> 
> "Как это" - истина.





> #49 
> 
> Ваш ответ - истина?





> #59 
> 
>  Где обитает Амита?
>  В сидении высокий ум отсекает всё мышление.
>  Мышление приводит к не-мышлению, и всё есть ничто.
>  Сквозь шесть дверей истина течёт постоянно.






> #87
> 
> Однажды некто прибыл из Нью-Йорка и спросил Сунг Сан Сон Са: «Я убил всех Будд. Что Вы можете сделать?»
> 
>  Сон Са сказал: «Как Вы можете это доказать?»
>  Ученик закричал: «КАТЦ!»
>  Сон Са спросил: «Этот ответ - истина?»
>  Ученик снова закричал: «КАТЦ!»
>  Сон Са сказал: «Голова дракона, хвост змеи.»
> ...






> #88
> 
> Некто пришел и спросил Дзен Мастера Ко Бонга:
> 
> _Со всех десяти сторон все люди приходят вместе.
> Каждый человек учится праздной жизни.
> Это поле становления Буддой.
> Пустой ум проходит испытание и возвращается._
> 
> ...






> #100
> 
> Давным-давно Бодхидхарма был в Китае и встретил Императора, который спросил его: «Я построил много монастырей, установил много статуй Будды и одел и накормил многих монахов. Насколько большую заслугу я обрёл от этого?»
> 
> Бодхидхарма сказал: «Никакой.»
> Император тогда разозлился и спросил: «Что есть Абсолютная Истина согласно просветленной Дхарме?»
> Бодхидхарма сказал: «Нет просветленной Дхармы, есть лишь чистое небо.»
> Император спросил: «Что ты такое?»
> «Не знаю.»
> ...


Кстати, подпись ниже - цитата из той же книги.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2016)

----------


## Амир

> На недавнем вебинаре (4 июня) Мастер Хэ Тонг Суним ответил на множество вопросов, в т.ч. на вопрос о том, с чем он не согласен в учении Будды. На видео - ответ на этот вопрос.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFNPiILJ5vM
> 
> Были произнесены слова: "по причине запутанного иллюзорного мышления мы не можем видеть истину". 
> 
> Меня заинтересовала природа этой иллюзии. При каких условиях мышление скрывает истину, при каких условиях мышление адекватно?
> 
> Здесь, при обсуждении, кто-то может сказать: "разве ты не в курсе, что истинен только ум до-мышления, "не знаю" (и т.п.)?" Тем не менее, совершенно очевидно, что Мастер использует своё мышление, чтобы сообщить какие-то истины (как будто он знает). Поэтому вопрос имеет смысл, пмнм. Может ли объяснение быть более полным? Почему мышление создаёт иллюзию?


Вся эта "иллюзорность" проистекает естественным образом через обусловленность нашего восприятия. Например, ужин волка будет в плане радости совсем другим чем для овцы, т.е. восприятие любого ЖС контекстно и относительно его текущего обусловленного состояния и ограничено его органами восприятия, т.е. как бы муравей не пытался абстрагироваться от своей муравьиной сути он никак не увидит мир таким, каким его видит ласточка. В итоге мы получаем, что каждое ЖС имеет собственную картину мира, отличающуюся от других, это и называется иллюзией, т.к. это разные взгляды на одно и то же. Будда же не просто указал на эту разность, но и поведал, что у ЖС есть способность к восприятию не обусловленным и не двойственным способом, так как, собственно, воспринимал он сам. К такому восприятию и стремятся дзеновцы, когда  говорят об уме "до мышления".  :Smilie:

----------

Ometoff (09.06.2016), Жека (13.06.2016), Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Вся эта "иллюзорность" проистекает естественным образом через обусловленность нашего восприятия. Например, ужин волка будет в плане радости совсем другим чем для овцы, т.е. восприятие любого ЖС контекстно и относительно его текущего обусловленного состояния и ограничено его органами восприятия, т.е. как бы муравей не пытался абстрагироваться от своей муравьиной сути он никак не увидит мир таким, каким его видит ласточка. В итоге мы получаем, что каждое ЖС имеет собственную картину мира, отличающуюся от других, это и называется иллюзией, т.к. это разные взгляды на одно и то же. Будда же не просто указал на эту разность, но и поведал, что у ЖС есть способность к восприятию не обусловленным и не двойственным способом, так как, собственно, воспринимал он сам. К такому восприятию и стремятся дзеновцы, когда  говорят об уме "до мышления".


Судя по фразе: "разные взгляды на одно и то же", похоже на то, что Вы полагаете наличие "объективной реальности", независимой от ума? Всегда важно не вляпаться в эти, знаете, кррайности этернализма и нигилизма... 

В любом случае, разница в восприятии ЖС заслуживает рассмотрения. Но здесь необходимо учесть, что очень часто в дзен вопрос об одинаковости и различии не имеет рационального ответа.
Пожалуй, следующий коан будет наглядной иллюстрацией:




> Первые Врата: Собака Джо Джу
> 
> Однажды монах спросил Джо Джу: "Собака имеет природу Будды?"
> 
> Джо Джу ответил: "Му!"
> 
> 
> 
> Будда сказал, что все имеет природу Будды. Джо Джу сказал, что собака не имеет природы Будды. Кто прав?
> ...


Опять-таки, сторонники "объективной реальности" могут сказать, что космическая субстанция, упомянутая здесь, - это она и есть...  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Мышление (вид кармы, действия ума в звеньях санскара и бхава) и есть условие иллюзий (вид дукха, звенья виджняна, джати и джарамарана)

----------

Ometoff (09.06.2016), Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

На повседневных примерах основано много пояснений, главное - ухватить акцент на самоприроде, на ясной безмятежности, на уме до знания, на праджне, на источнике джняна.

Что такое "не-знаю-ум"? Это чистая безмятежность. Это ум гибкий и устойчивый, как прожектор на хорошо смазанной и устойчивой опоре. Легко повернуть и легко оставить направленным.

В каноне сосредоточение доступа (направление внимания и поглощенность внимания предметом выбранного направления) забрасывает ум в дхьяны, производя последовательную устойчивость пребывания в них.

В дзен мы практикуем практические формы сосредоточения доступа, постигая дзен-дхьяну практически, не пытаясь размышлять о том, чем бы это могло быть.

Много примеров показывают, что дхьяна легкодоступна, но такая легкодоступная поглощенность ума в то же время и мимолетна.

Поняв, что поглощенность ума не что-то мистическое, ученик практикует в ясном направлении, с ясной исходной точкой, распространяя свой навык на любую ситуацию, побеждая омрачения идеями, страхами и страстями.

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Мышление (вид кармы, действия ума в звеньях санскара и бхава) и есть условие иллюзий (вид дукха, звенья виджняна, джати и джарамарана)


Что же скрыто этой иллюзией? Сомнение в том, что это может быть не иллюзия, хотя и дукха.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что же скрыто этой иллюзией? Сомнение в том, что это может быть не иллюзия, хотя и дукха.


То, к чему возникает цепляние, видится существующим, не иллюзорным. То, к чему цепляние не возникает, видится абстрактным, иллюзорным, нереальным.

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> То, к чему возникает цепляние, видится существующим, не иллюзорным. То, к чему цепляние не возникает, видится абстрактным, иллюзорным, нереальным.


То, к чему цепляние не возникает, видится просто маловажным. Разве нет? Абстракция, иллюзорность и нереальность не могут быть актуальны для маловажного, кмк. Ну или, что касается абстракции, внимание абстрагировано от того, что не видится важным.

В то же время, некий мираж может привлечь внимание, может выглядеть существующим, но сомнение может помочь обнаружить несуществующее на месте существующего.

----------


## Won Soeng

> То, к чему цепляние не возникает, видится просто маловажным. Разве нет? Абстракция, иллюзорность и нереальность не могут быть актуальны для маловажного, кмк.


Так и есть. Существование это всегда вопрос момента. Ум лишь тянет в каждый момент то, что считает адекватным (присущим=атман, постоянным=нитья, успокаивающим=сукха) этому моменту из прошлого опыта, тем самым рождая в моменте нечто существующее и заполняя момент ожиданиями и беспокойством(страдание), отчего и рождается (неприсущий этому моменту=анатман) следующий момент (изменчивость)

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Амир

> Судя по фразе: "разные взгляды на одно и то же", похоже на то, что Вы полагаете наличие "объективной реальности", независимой от ума? Всегда важно не вляпаться в эти, знаете, кррайности этернализма и нигилизма... 
> 
> В любом случае, разница в восприятии ЖС заслуживает рассмотрения. Но здесь необходимо учесть, что очень часто в дзен вопрос об одинаковости и различии не имеет рационального ответа.


Не вижу в своём посте ничего похожего на утверждение или отвержение "объективной реальности".  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  
Что же касается всех этих "не рациональностей" в объяснении этих вопросов, то это, скорее, относится не к "рациональности", а к уровню обусловленности и понимания, так с двойственной позиции любая собака обладает природой Будды, а с позиции "как есть", наоборот, "природа Будды" обладает (обусловлена) собакой.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Уточняющий вопрос:
> 
> Что есть истина ?





> Посмотрим, что говорил Дзен Мастер Сунг Сан. 
> Из книги "Teaching Letters of Zen Master Seung Sahn" ("Учебные письма Дзен Мастера Сунг Сана")
> (пока что результаты поиска слова "truth" по главам 1-100, всего глав - 1000).
> .......
> Кстати, подпись ниже - цитата из той же книги.


Какая  тяжёлая истина, какие-то : иллюзии, драконы, змеи, десятки сторон, десять и восемь тысяч фантастических существ и вещей. Такую истину даже Liebherr LTM 11200 не поднимет  :Smilie: 
А ведь на вопрос о Дхарме(ещё одно экзотическое слово), Мастер Хэ Тонг Суним говорит:
Осенью листья опадают, солнце встаёт на востоке, когда холодно оденься...  
и что интересно, это ведь естественно, не противоречит ни логике ни внутреннему опыту - в отличии от всей фантастики .

Но всётаки, что такое истина ?

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но всётаки, что такое истина ?


Вы сейчас читаете эти строки

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2016), Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Какая  тяжёлая истина, какие-то : иллюзии, драконы, змеи, десятки сторон, десять и восемь тысяч фантастических существ и вещей.


...а я вот эти строки читаю. 

Так это хорошо или плохо? Драконы - это хорошо, я щитаю. Какой ЮВА без драконов? Вы что, не уважаете драконов??

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Истина это нечто осознаваемое. Поэтому, если осознаете мысль о драконах, то истина эта мысль о драконах. Если осознаете дракона, то истина этот дракон. Что бы ни пришло - и есть истина.

Куда интереснее то, как над истиной рождается цепляние к утверждению истины или к отрицанию истины

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Куда интереснее то, как над истиной рождается цепляние к утверждению истины или к отрицанию истины


А я попытался. Да, интересно, обычно я всегда это называл "эго".

----------


## Фил

> Вы сейчас читаете эти строки


А это на самом деле не истина, это тавтология (которая конечно же тождественна сама себе, но ничего о себе не сообщает)

----------


## Фил

Мне в этом плане понравилась система Альфреда Айера, он пытается элиминировать метафизику:
1. синтетические суждения (это эмпирические гипотезы, наука имеет дело с эмпирическими гипотезами)
2. аналитические суждения (тавтологии, таким образом математика - это калейдоскоп тавтологий)
3. метафизическое словоблудие (бессмыслица, не имеющая отношения ни к 1, ни к 2, типа "женатый холостяк")

К последней категории относятся коаны (хлопок одной ладонью, лицо до рождения родителей и т.д.), которые ничего не говорят ни об истине ни об окружающем мире. Что может выбесить человека, которые предполагает там найти именно это.

Т.е. это грамматические правильные конструкции из осмысленных слов, которые вместе образуют бессмыслицу.

Мне пришла в голову смешная мысль  :Smilie:  тюремные "шутки" это ведь тоже коаны, которые не предполагают рационального выхода и загоняют в рациональную ловушку (пат)
Все эти "пикой в глаз или в жопу раз" и т.д.

Так что, суровые окружающие условия требуют критического отношения к рациональности. Далеко не всегда работает.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> К последней категории относятся коаны (хлопок одной ладонью, лицо до рождения родителей и т.д.), которые ничего не говорят ни об истине ни об окружающем мире. Что может выбесить человека, которые предполагает там найти именно это.
> 
> Т.е. это грамматические правильные конструкции из осмысленных слов, которые вместе образуют бессмыслицу.
> 
> Мне пришла в голову смешная мысль  тюремные "шутки" это ведь тоже коаны, которые не предполагают рационального выхода и загоняют в рациональную ловушку (пат)
> Все эти "пикой в глаз или в жопу раз" и т.д.
> 
> Так что, суровые окружающие условия требуют критического отношения к рациональности. Далеко не всегда работает.


Алертность, адекватность, осознанность своих действий\слов,... смекалка.
Простая и глубокая житейская мудрость, яркий пример которой можно найти и в Джатаках.

----------

Фил (09.06.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> На недавнем вебинаре (4 июня) Мастер Хэ Тонг Суним ответил на множество вопросов, в т.ч. на вопрос о том, с чем он не согласен в учении Будды. На видео - ответ на этот вопрос.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFNPiILJ5vM
> 
> Были произнесены слова: "по причине запутанного иллюзорного мышления мы не можем видеть истину". 
> 
> Меня заинтересовала природа этой иллюзии. При каких условиях мышление скрывает истину, при каких условиях мышление адекватно?
> 
> Здесь, при обсуждении, кто-то может сказать: "разве ты не в курсе, что истинен только ум до-мышления, "не знаю" (и т.п.)?" Тем не менее, совершенно очевидно, что Мастер использует своё мышление, чтобы сообщить какие-то истины (как будто он знает). Поэтому вопрос имеет смысл, пмнм. Может ли объяснение быть более полным? Почему мышление создаёт иллюзию?


А можно вкратце узнать, чтобы не смотреть видяшку, с чем он несогласен?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А можно вкратце узнать, чтобы не смотреть видяшку, с чем он несогласен?


Там 2,5 минуты видео  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

У меня дефицит внимания, это раз, а кроме того, мне интересно узнать Ваше мнение (в кратких и ясных словах). Можете, наконец, по-дзенски сказать: я не знаю.

----------


## Монферран

> А можно вкратце узнать, чтобы не смотреть видяшку, с чем он несогласен?


Ни с чем.

----------


## Юй Кан

> При каких условиях мышление скрывает истину, при каких условиях мышление адекватно?
> Почему мышление создаёт иллюзию?


Есть правильное (ясное, просветлённое, недвойственное...) различение/восприятие/мышление и соответственно, неправильное.
Особенности первого типа восприятия ясно и просветлённо : ) изложены в Калака сутте.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Можете, наконец, по-дзенски сказать: я не знаю.


По-дзенски не могу, к сожалению.

Не согласия с Дхармой у  Мастера Хэ Тонг Суним - нет. Всё предельно чётко и ясно - Так Как Есть.
"Листья опадают осенью, когда холодно нужно одеться, солнце садиться на западе" (с)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> При каких условиях мышление скрывает истину


При такой постановке вопроса может показаться, что истина есть до и вне мышления (конфляция истинного и сущего), а мышление-де только скрывает.




> при каких условиях мышление адекватно?


Адекватное мышление прежде всего логично.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2016), Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> Были произнесены слова: "по причине запутанного иллюзорного мышления мы не можем видеть истину". 
> 
> Меня заинтересовала природа этой иллюзии. При каких условиях мышление скрывает истину, при каких условиях мышление адекватно?


Думаю, что ни при каких не может быть адекватным. Интеллект не может видеть саму истину, но только её отражение. Интеллект строит форму, или создаёт понятие, что потом уже _понимает_. Как форму или понятие. Но это только отражение, что-то вторичное. А видеть непосредственно источник того, для чего наш интеллект строит форму или понятие, нужно не этим интеллектом. Нужно это видеть уже без посредства интеллекта. Понимание интеллекта всегда иллюзорно, но это не значит, что он не нужен или что непременно приведет в неправильную сторону. Интеллект должен просто сослужить службу до конца, как старый конь. Прежде чем появится возможность пересесть на скоростной автомобиль, до которого еще надо доехать

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> При такой постановке вопроса может показаться, что истина есть до и вне мышления (конфляция истинного и сущего), а мышление-де только скрывает.


Согласен. Это не буквальное скрытие мышлением. Вопрос: в чём иллюзия (и есть ли какое-то скрытие). Кроме того, говоря "(как) мышление порождает иллюзию", скорее имел в виду "сопряжено с иллюзией".

----------


## Фридегар

> Что же скрыто этой иллюзией?


её источник. Который воспринимается как иллюзия. Так как чтобы его понять, интеллект строит форму или понятие. Намарупа, которая исходит из невежества и санкхар, на основе которых сначала развивается виджняна (сознательное сосредоточение, в данном случае). 

... дело в том, что существо изначально в нашем цикле всегда подвержено авидье (невежеству). Но, тем не менее, оно вынуждено действовать, чтобы жить. Действие, основанное только на влечениях порождает санкхара (в одном смысле карму). Влечения эти еще бессознательны. Они направлены к приближению приятного и к отвращение от неприятного. Со временем, вследствие опыта развивается виджняна (сознательное сосредоточение внимания). Существо уже не просто как амеба переплывает из холодной воды в теплую, но сознательно собирает внимание на приятном объекте для того чтобы приблизиться к нему или на неприятном - чтобы от него отвратиться, убежать. На основе всего этого развивается знание намарупа - название и форма. Виджняна уже не просто отличает приятный и неприятный объекты, но еще и различает форму и придает ей название. Это и есть начало интеллекта. Конь уже не корова. Он отличается по форме от коровы. И название "конь", это не то же самое что название "корова". И так далее. ... к приятному возникает тришна или жажда. Удовлетворение жажды - упадана. Упадана так же порождает привязанность. При неудовлетворении привязанности возникают клеши или омрачения. Всё это порождает страдание. Когда страдания больше чем радости, уже к этому времени вполне сформировавшийся человек либо ищет причину этого страдания (уже не просто как раздражителя, но как умственную категорию) либо сходит с ума, как сказано в одной сутте. На этом пути поиска возникают 4 истины и всё остальное. И начинается обратный процесс. Процесс отделения от истинного "Я" того, что этим "Я" не является. Одним из таких "не-я" или антаман - и есть интеллект. Вернее, будет ...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вопрос: в чём иллюзия (и есть ли какое-то скрытие).


Иллюзия--такое явление, которое возникает в уме, но (ошибочно) считается существующим как-то иначе.
Ну а поскольку истинная причина и природа явлений не познаны, постольку и есть скрытие.

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А это на самом деле не истина, это тавтология (которая конечно же тождественна сама себе, но ничего о себе не сообщает)


Просто Вы хотите какую-нибудь особенную, выдающуюся истину, верно? Простые истины, вроде: эти буквы черные, скульптура на вашей аватарке с бородой для Вас недостаточны?

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016), Фил (09.06.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне в этом плане понравилась система Альфреда Айера, он пытается элиминировать метафизику:
> 1. синтетические суждения (это эмпирические гипотезы, наука имеет дело с эмпирическими гипотезами)
> 2. аналитические суждения (тавтологии, таким образом математика - это калейдоскоп тавтологий)
> 3. метафизическое словоблудие (бессмыслица, не имеющая отношения ни к 1, ни к 2, типа "женатый холостяк")
> 
> К последней категории относятся коаны (хлопок одной ладонью, лицо до рождения родителей и т.д.), которые ничего не говорят ни об истине ни об окружающем мире. Что может выбесить человека, которые предполагает там найти именно это.
> 
> Т.е. это грамматические правильные конструкции из осмысленных слов, которые вместе образуют бессмыслицу.
> 
> ...


Вы совсем неправильно понимаете функцию коанов "как звучит хлопок одной ладони" и "каково ваше лицо до рождения ваших родителей". Но мы с Вами не сможем это здесь обсуждать, работать с коанами Вы сможете лишь по наставлению Мастера Дхармы либо Мастера Дзен и ему же давать свои ответы. Если захотите - сейчас много возможностей задать вопрос на вебинаре тому же Олегу Шуку или переписываться с большинством Мастеров по почте или в фейсбуке.

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> Иллюзия--такое явление, которое возникает в уме, но (ошибочно) считается существующим как-то иначе.


Представление о действительности. На том или ином расстоянии от источника этой действительности. 
Это как фотографировать какой-то процесс. Сам процесс идет своим чередом, а снимок отражает то, каким он был только в определенный момент. При этом, снимок этот отражает только какую-то одну сторону этого процесса.

... и это написанное тоже только малая часть того, что можно про это сказать. И, к тому же еще и более совершенно

----------


## Юй Кан

Облегчённый/упрощённый %) буддизм -- выдавать достоверные сведения (типа "ветер -- дует", "вода -- мокрая", "ночью -- темно"...) за истину.
Если так, то все самые достоверные истины д.б. усвоены ещё в начальных классах ср. школы в виде таблицы умножения. : ) А прочие усваиваются, если человек разумен, просто с возрастом...

В буддизме же известны Четыре Благородные истины, подлежащие непосредственному/неопосредованному их постижению с помощью -- в общем случае -- достижения дхьян. 
Кроме того, есть краткая крылатая формулировка сути Учения Будды: *"Твори благое, не предавайся неблагому, очищай ум"*.
Как следованию этому может способствовать усвоение таблицы умножения и т.п. "истин"?

----------

Алик (10.06.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Очищенный ум - это ум простых истин. Эти буквы черные. В свете простых истин каждый момент ясен - это добро, это зло. Нет сомнений.
Усложняющий ум - сомневается, тем самым момент за моментом воздерживаясь делать добро и попустительствуя злу.

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы совсем неправильно понимаете функцию коанов "как звучит хлопок одной ладони" и "каково ваше лицо до рождения ваших родителей". Но мы с Вами не сможем это здесь обсуждать, работать с коанами Вы сможете лишь по наставлению Мастера Дхармы либо Мастера Дзен и ему же давать свои ответы.


Самое замечательное, что никакого запрета на обсуждение/анализ коанов никогда не существовало.

Более того, работа с коаном подразумевает _не обсуждение_ его с сертифицированным наставником или кем ещё, а полное предание себя/всего своего ума внутреннему постижению коана ака выходу за пределы рассудочного мышления, что может быть достигнуто не обдумыванием коана в свободное от иной умственной работы время, а -- пребыванием его в уме сплошь и рядом. Отчего в древних монастырях в ветвях, где практиковали коаны, работу с ними сочетали только с физическим, но никак не с умственным трудом.

Кроме того, есть и крылатая рекомендация, упоминаемая, к примеру, в замечательном фильме "Почему Бодхидхарма ушёл на Восток?": "*Ты должен держать коан в зубах, даже если окажешься в кипящем котле*".

----------

Дубинин (09.06.2016), Фил (09.06.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Дхамма и недвойственность
> Бхиккху Бодхи
> 
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Lec...duality-sv.htm


Даже Бхиккху Бодхи упускает контекст, в котором сказано "между нирваной и сансарой нет даже тени различения".
Что уж говорить о несчастных последователях традиций и школ махаяны, трактующих эти слова тысячами самых разных способов?

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016), Фил (09.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

И не следует, по мне, выдавать "ум простых (или -- сложных, но не благородных : ) истин" за ум просветлённый... Слишком уж это отдаёт выдаванием профанам чуть золочённого медного за золотое.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Самое замечательное, что никакого запрета на обсуждение/анализ коанов никогда не существовало.
> 
> Более того, работа с коаном подразумевает _не обсуждение_ его с сертифицированным наставником или кем ещё, а полное предание себя/всего своего ума внутреннему постижению коана ака выходу за пределы рассудочного мышления, что может быть достигнуто не обдумыванием коана в свободное от иной умственной работы время, а -- пребыванием его в уме сплошь и рядом. Отчего в древних монастырях в ветвях, где практиковали коаны, работу с ними сочетали только с физическим, но никак не с умственным трудом.
> 
> Кроме того, есть и крылатая рекомендация, упоминаемая, к примеру, в замечательном фильме "Почему Бодхидхарма ушёл на Восток?": "*Ты должен держать коан в зубах, даже если окажешься в кипящем котле*".


Верно, запрета никакого нет. Но коаны это традиционные практики в определенных школах и обсуждать их вне практики этих школ - значит не выполнять эти практики, а просто обмениваться мнениями. Немного в этом пользы. 

Каждому стоит лично спросить мастера, как именно ему практиковать полученный коан, поскольку ответы другим ученикам могут быть непонятны. Я сам долго не спрашивал, что значит "пусть это будет твоим домашним заданием", а когда спросил получил очень простой ответ, который для меня оказался понятен. 

Не знаю как в древних монастырях, а на современных ретритах можно получить конкретное наставление в практику и не искать наставлений в фильмах или книгах.

А по данной дискуссии - совершенно верная крылатая рекомендация, и очень уместная здесь и сейчас, если только читающему совершенно понятно, что именно значит "держать коан в зубах". 

А если непонятно, то квалифицированный ответ может дать лишь мастер Дхармы или мастер Дзен. Тот, кто еще не держит коан в зубах может придумать тысячу способов, что это могло бы значить. 

Поэтому мастер на многие вопросы дает ответ: что Вы делаете прямо сейчас? Делайте это на 100%. Дзен это практика момента. Все что нужно - есть в этом моменте, не нужно больше ничего в нем создавать.

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Облегчённый/упрощённый %) буддизм -- выдавать достоверные сведения (типа "ветер -- дует", "вода -- мокрая", "ночью -- темно"...) за истину.
> Если так, то все самые достоверные истины д.б. усвоены ещё в начальных классах ср. школы в виде таблицы умножения. : ) А прочие усваиваются, если человек разумен, просто с возрастом...
> 
> В буддизме же известны Четыре Благородные истины, подлежащие непосредственному/неопосредованному их постижению с помощью -- в общем случае -- достижения дхьян. 
> Кроме того, есть краткая крылатая формулировка сути Учения Будды: *"Твори благое, не предавайся неблагому, очищай ум"*.
> Как следованию этому может способствовать усвоение таблицы умножения и т.п. "истин"?


Насколько понимаю Мастер Дзен говорит о том, что Учение Будды - это то что есть, а не то что можно придумать или нафантазировать.
С тем что есть - не возможно быть не согласным.

----------


## Фил

> Просто Вы хотите какую-нибудь особенную, выдающуюся истину, верно?


Нет не угадали  :Smilie: 



> Простые истины, вроде: эти буквы черные, скульптура на вашей аватарке с бородой для Вас недостаточны?


Вообще ничего не надо  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Даже Бхиккху Бодхи упускает контекст, в котором сказано "между нирваной и сансарой нет даже тени различения".
> Что уж говорить о несчастных последователях традиций и школ махаяны, трактующих эти слова тысячами самых разных способов?


Читая Бхикку Бодхи иной раз очень удивиться можно, мягко говоря!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Верно, запрета никакого нет. Но коаны это традиционные практики в определенных школах и обсуждать их вне практики этих школ - значит не выполнять эти практики, а просто обмениваться мнениями. Немного в этом пользы.


Мало пользы -- для кого? И кто предложил обсуждать коаны "вне практики этих школ", если постоянно напоминаю, что следует либо полностью предать себя коану (полученному от наставника), либо оставить коаны в покое как вид практики (заодно -- избежав риска чаньской болезни)? Хотя, конечно, любую медитативную практику, нацеленную хоть как-то на правильное постижение Благородных истин, следует признать полезной...




> Не знаю как в древних монастырях, а на современных ретритах можно получить конкретное наставление в практику и не искать наставлений в фильмах или книгах.


Увы, но сейчас идёт, образно говоря, "массовое обслуживание населения" на уровне "ума простых истин "... А что толку, если даже бывающая в России монахиня/дзэн-мастер говорит: "...когда я приезжают в СПБ, то я вижу часто каких-то новых людей, но я не вижу старших... Может быть они где-то там есть, но они не приходят регулярно на ретрит. Когда учитель приезжал, я всегда была на ретрите, всегда! И все попсанимы, которые есть у нас сейчас, они тоже так делали. Они всегда сидели ретриты, постоянно"?




> А по данной дискуссии - совершенно верная крылатая рекомендация, и очень уместная здесь и сейчас, если только читающему совершенно понятно, что именно значит "держать коан в зубах". 
> А если непонятно, то квалифицированный ответ может дать лишь мастер Дхармы или мастер Дзен. Тот, кто еще не держит коан в зубах может придумать тысячу способов, что это могло бы значить.


Именно для тех, кому непонятно это образное высказывание, было дано объяснение в предшествующем ему абзаце. Чего там непонятного?




> Поэтому мастер на многие вопросы дает ответ: что Вы делаете прямо сейчас? Делайте это на 100%. Дзен это практика момента. Все что нужно - есть в этом моменте, не нужно больше ничего в нем создавать.


По мне, это опять из категории "ум простых истин": вне простейшего "*Твори благое, не предавайся неблагому, очищай ум*", о чём может знать даже юный школяр, но следовать чему мало способно, в силу занятости по жизни самой жизнью : ), даже большинство буддистов...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Насколько понимаю Мастер Дзен говорит о том, что Учение Будды - это то что есть, а не то что можно придумать или нафантазировать.
> С тем что есть - не возможно быть не согласным.


Объяснил же: тому, с чем невозможно не согласиться, учат в начальной мирской школе, а потом -- всю жизнь учишься житейской мудрости, обретаемой, бывает, с возрастом, но далеко не всегда... Каким боком она -- к _особой будд. праджне_, обретаемой, пусть и не всегда, очищением и успокоением ума?

----------


## Won Soeng

> И не следует, по мне, выдавать "ум простых (или -- сложных, но не благородных : ) истин" за ум просветлённый... Слишком уж это отдаёт выдаванием профанам чуть золочённого медного за золотое.


Именно простой ум и видит прямо и без рефлексий: это - страдание, это - причина страдания, это - прекращение страдания, это - путь к прекращению страдания.
Простое лежит в глубине сложного, и да, действительно, можно впасть в заблуждение, что простое - на поверхности. Поэтому мастера регулярно напоминают, какие именно истины "просто как это". Колокольчик звенит, часы показывают время, вода утоляет жажду, сон дает отдых уму и телу.

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Даже Бхиккху Бодхи упускает контекст, в котором сказано "между нирваной и сансарой нет даже тени различения".
> Что уж говорить о несчастных последователях традиций и школ махаяны, трактующих эти слова тысячами самых разных способов?


Да ну?
Вот сказанное Бхиккху Бодхи:

В школах Махаяны, несмотря на их значительные различия, есть совпадение в утверждении одного тезиса, который с позиции Тхеравады является практически вопиющим. Это утверждение о том, что нет абсолютной разницы между сансарой и нирваной, омрачённостью и чистотой, невежеством и просветлением. С позиции Махаяны просветление, к которому ведёт буддийский путь, в точности состоит в реализации недвойственности. Подлинность условной двойственности отрицается, потому как абсолютная природа вещей и всех феноменов – это пустотность, отсутствие любой субстациональной или внутренней реальности. Поэтому в такой пустотности все различные и противоположные феномены в конечном счёте одинаковы: «Все дхармы имеют одну природу, которая есть не-природа».
Какой именно контекст тут им упущен?

----------

Денис Васильевич (09.06.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Увы, но сейчас идёт, образно говоря, "массовое обслуживание населения" на уровне "ума простых истин "... А что толку, если даже бывающая в России монахиня/дзэн-мастер говорит: "...когда я приезжают в СПБ, то я вижу часто каких-то новых людей, но я не вижу старших... Может быть они где-то там есть, но они не приходят регулярно на ретрит. Когда учитель приезжал, я всегда была на ретрите, всегда! И все попсанимы, которые есть у нас сейчас, они тоже так делали. Они всегда сидели ретриты, постоянно"?


Дзен-мастер учит учеников, которые читают этот текст, что пока им не достает веры и решимости находить время и средства для регулярного участия в ретритах - им не стать такой как она и попсанимы. Это правильно. К этому нет обязательной потребности добавлять "увы", это в порядке вещей. Не только в СПб такая же ситуация. Кто-то приходит и уходит. Кто-то иногда возвращается. Лишь несколько учеников практикуют энергично, но даже у них бывают разочарования и нерешительность.

Простые истины - это действительно самый начальный этап. Первые ворота дзен. Их легко проходят новички, но нередко в них перестают проходить застрявшие практики. 
Казалось бы, как можно перестать видеть простые истины? Но снова и снова можно увидеть смущение на лице ученика, когда он потерял "просто как это". Так же и Сун Сан рассказывал о своем докусане с Ко Боном и коаном про мышь, которая есть кошачью еду.

Унывать или удивляться можно, но не обязательно.

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Именно простой ум и видит прямо и без рефлексий: это - страдание, это - причина страдания, это - прекращение страдания, это - путь к прекращению страдания.
> Простое лежит в глубине сложного, и да, действительно, можно впасть в заблуждение, что простое - на поверхности. Поэтому мастера регулярно напоминают, какие именно истины "просто как это". Колокольчик звенит, часы показывают время, вода утоляет жажду, сон дает отдых уму и телу.


Как из банальных суждений, благополучно усваиваемых и без любого буддизма (типа "вода -- мокрая", "ночь -- темна, день светел" или из рекомендации "делай всё на 100%"), могут следовать Благородные истины Будды "это - страдание, это - причина страдания, это - прекращение страдания, это - путь к прекращению страдания"?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дзен-мастер учит учеников, которые читают этот текст, что пока им не достает веры и решимости находить время и средства для регулярного участия в ретритах - им не стать такой как она и попсанимы. Это правильно. К этому нет обязательной потребности добавлять "увы", это в порядке вещей. Не только в СПб такая же ситуация. Кто-то приходит и уходит. Кто-то иногда возвращается. Лишь несколько учеников практикуют энергично, но даже у них бывают разочарования и нерешительность.


Тогда почему монахиня об этом огорчённо говорит:

Я так вздыхаю потому что… ученики меняются. Например, когда дзэн-мастер Ву Бонг приезжал в Польшу, он всегда спрашивал меня о старших учениках. Он никогда не спрашивал о новичках, никогда не спрашивал сколько новых людей пришли на ретрит. Он всегда спрашивал, сколько старших учеников было на ретрите. Вам нужно постоянство, продолжать практику 10-15 лет и тогда JDPSN может появиться.
При этом в куда более малочисленной по населению Польше есть мастера не только Кван Ум...




> Простые истины - это действительно самый начальный этап. Первые ворота дзен. Их легко проходят новички, но нередко в них перестают проходить застрявшие практики. 
> Казалось бы, как можно перестать видеть простые истины? Но снова и снова можно увидеть смущение на лице ученика, когда он потерял "просто как это". Так же и Сун Сан рассказывал о своем докусане с Ко Боном и коаном про мышь, которая есть кошачью еду.
> 
> Унывать или удивляться можно, но не обязательно.


Расскажите об этом позволительно вздыхающей монахине? : )
Меня эта ситуация огорчает, не удивляя в свете предсказаний Будды о вырождении Дхармы. Она означает, что чань/дзэн, будучи некогда достаточно жёсткой традицией (одни ошеломительные удары чего стоили!) попросту вырождается в некое "просто как это" на уровне банальностей, выдаваемых за истины.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да ну?
> Вот сказанное Бхиккху Бодхи:
> 
> В школах Махаяны, несмотря на их значительные различия, есть совпадение в утверждении одного тезиса, который с позиции Тхеравады является практически вопиющим. Это утверждение о том, что нет абсолютной разницы между сансарой и нирваной, омрачённостью и чистотой, невежеством и просветлением. С позиции Махаяны просветление, к которому ведёт буддийский путь, в точности состоит в реализации недвойственности. Подлинность условной двойственности отрицается, потому как абсолютная природа вещей и всех феноменов – это пустотность, отсутствие любой субстациональной или внутренней реальности. Поэтому в такой пустотности все различные и противоположные феномены в конечном счёте одинаковы: «Все дхармы имеют одну природу, которая есть не-природа».
> Какой именно контекст тут им упущен?


Вопрос-возражение, в рамках которого Нагарджуна исследует нирвану в 25 главе, 



> Глава XXV. Исследование Нирваны
> 1. Вы можете возразить:"Если все эти вещи пусты, тогда нет возникновения и нет прекращения. Что же отбрасывается и что прекращается в силу. В силу чего, по вашему мнению, возникает нирвана?"


который в свою очередь является вариацией вопроса-возражение в других главах, особенно 22 - исследование татхагаты 



> 22.16. Природа Татхагаты - это природа этого мира обычных существ. Татхагата
> лишён присущего бытия и этот мир существ лишён присущего бытия.


и 24 - исследование благородных истин.




> 24.8. Дхарма, которой учат Будды полностью опирается на две истины: относительную истину мирского и истину абсолютной реальности. 
> 24.9. Те, кто не способны понять различия этих двух истин, также не могут постичь глубинную сущность Учения Пробуждённых. 
> 24.10. Без опоры на общепринятое абсолютное не может быть показано. Без постижения абсолютного не может быть достижения нирваны. 
> ...
> 24.14. Там, где пустота возможна, возможно всё. Там, где пустота невозможна, ничего невозможно. 
> ...
> 24.16. Если вы считаете, что вещи существуют благодаря присущему им бытию, то ваш взгляд состоит в том, что вещи не имеют причин и условий.
> ...
> 24.38. Если существа обладают присущим бытиём, тогда они не рождаются и никогда не прекращаются. Они пребывают вечно, свободные от смены разнообразных ситуаций. 
> ...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2016), Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Объяснил же: тому, с чем невозможно не согласиться, учат в начальной мирской школе, а потом -- всю жизнь учишься житейской мудрости, обретаемой, бывает, с возрастом, но далеко не всегда... Каким боком она -- к _особой будд. праджне_, обретаемой, пусть и не всегда, очищением и успокоением ума?


Мудрость она всегда - мудрость. Она не может быть оторвана от жизни, быть не житейской.
Праджня она в каждом моменте осознавания. По сути это и есть само пред\пра-осознание\знание.
Не книжное знание, не теория, не философское умствование. Но постижение сути осознания во всём, в самых простых житейских вещах.

----------

Won Soeng (09.06.2016), Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как из банальных суждений, благополучно усваиваемых и без любого буддизма (типа "вода -- мокрая", "ночь -- темна, день светел" или из рекомендации "делай всё на 100%"), могут следовать Благородные истины Будды "это - страдание, это - причина страдания, это - прекращение страдания, это - путь к прекращению страдания"?


Простые истины показывают связь функции и предмета, то есть зависимость. А тот, кто видит зависимое возникновение, тот видит и четыре истины.

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тогда почему монахиня об этом огорчённо говорит:
> 
> Я так вздыхаю потому что… ученики меняются. Например, когда дзэн-мастер Ву Бонг приезжал в Польшу, он всегда спрашивал меня о старших учениках. Он никогда не спрашивал о новичках, никогда не спрашивал сколько новых людей пришли на ретрит. Он всегда спрашивал, сколько старших учеников было на ретрите. Вам нужно постоянство, продолжать практику 10-15 лет и тогда JDPSN может появиться.
> При этом в куда более малочисленной по населению Польше есть мастера не только Кван Ум...
> 
> 
> Расскажите об этом позволительно вздыхающей монахине? : )
> Меня эта ситуация огорчает, не удивляя в свете предсказаний Будды о вырождении Дхармы. Она означает, что чань/дзэн, будучи некогда достаточно жёсткой традицией (одни ошеломительные удары чего стоили!) попросту вырождается в некое "просто как это" на уровне банальностей, выдаваемых за истины.


Если монахиню будет интересовать мое отношение к этому вопросу я ей отвечу. Вы считаете нужным видеть в словах монахини огорчение, я считаю нужным видеть в словах монахини наставление в правильную мотивацию.

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Как из банальных суждений, благополучно усваиваемых и без любого буддизма (типа "вода -- мокрая", "ночь -- темна, день светел" или из рекомендации "делай всё на 100%"), могут следовать Благородные истины Будды "это - страдание, это - причина страдания, это - прекращение страдания, это - путь к прекращению страдания"?


Рискну предположить, что дело не в логическом следовании, а в ясности, которой чужды оценки.




> Если хочешь постичь истину, 
> не придерживайся мнений. 
> Превозносить одно и принижать другое 
> есть помрачение сознания. 
> Когда глубинный смысл вещей не понят, 
> сущностный покой сознания тревожится без толку.
> 
> Путь совершенен подобно великому пространству, 
> которое объемлет все, в котором нет ничего лишнего. 
> ...

----------

Won Soeng (09.06.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мудрость она всегда - мудрость. Она не может быть оторвана от жизни, быть не житейской.
> Праджня она в каждом моменте осознавания. По сути это и есть само пред\пра-осознание\знание.
> Не книжное знание, не теория, не философское умствование. Но постижение сути осознания во всём, в самых простых житейских вещах.


Хороший ответ. Праджня не развивается. Развивается лишь умение опираться на праджню, а не на знания, накопленные в других ситуациях-моментах.

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вопрос-возражение, в рамках которого Нагарджуна исследует нирвану в 25 главе, 
> 
> который в свою очередь является вариацией вопроса-возражение в других главах, особенно 22 - исследование татхагаты 
> 
> и 24 - исследование благородных истин.


Замечательный как бы анализ, в коем напрочь упущен тот контекст, в каком о тождестве нирваны и сансары говорит Бхиккху Бодхи: 

*В школах Махаяны*, несмотря на их значительные различия, есть *совпадение в утверждении одного тезиса*, который с позиции Тхеравады является практически вопиющим.
В пояснение: не только у Нагарджуны, если не верите на слово Бхиккху Бодхи, есть это утверждение и его аргументация.
Потому никакого контекста у Бхиккху не упущено, сколько кого ни цитируй...

----------

Денис Васильевич (09.06.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Замечательный как бы анализ, в коем напрочь упущен тот контекст, в каком о тождестве нирваны и сансары говорит Бхиккху Бодхи: 
> 
> *В школах Махаяны*, несмотря на их значительные различия, есть *совпадение в утверждении одного тезиса*, который с позиции Тхеравады является практически вопиющим.
> В пояснение: не только у Нагарджуны, если не верите на слово Бхиккху Бодхи, есть это утверждение и его аргументация.
> Потому никакого контекста у Бхиккху не упущено, сколько кого ни цитируй...


Данный тезис ввел Нагарджуна, это и следует анализировать. Бхидху Бодхи просто приводит абстрактный тезис и строит ему конкретную антитезу.
Если не это называется "вырвать из контекста", тогда можем не продолжать.


В данном случае, мне кристально ясно, чему учит Нагарджуна и понятно, что Бодхи Бхикху оппонирует абстрактной идее, опровергая выводы из нее никак не следующие.

Бодхи Бхиккху достаточно обратиться к первоисточнику, чтобы увидеть совершенно прямой ответ на приведенное им возражение.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2016), Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мудрость она всегда - мудрость. Она не может быть оторвана от жизни, быть не житейской.
> Праджня она в каждом моменте осознавания. По сути это и есть само пред\пра-осознание\знание.
> Не книжное знание, не теория, не философское умствование. Но постижение сути осознания во всём, в самых простых житейских вещах.


Житейская мудрость может быть обнаружена у просто тёртого, образно говоря, жизнью человека (на зоне таких называют "продуманный"). Но к будд. праджне, постигаемой -- повторюсь, ибо проигнорили, -- успокоением и очищением ума (включая сюда и прозрение: _шаматха и випашьяна_) она отношения не имеет, ибо её следствием не является постижение Четырёх Благородных, а не общеизвестных банальных...
Потому путать их не стоило бы. Хотя -- не настаиваю: путайте, пока не станут понятны запутанность и смешение.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Замечательный как бы анализ, в коем напрочь упущен тот контекст, в каком о тождестве нирваны и сансары говорит Бхиккху Бодхи: 
> 
> *В школах Махаяны*, несмотря на их значительные различия, есть *совпадение в утверждении одного тезиса*, который с позиции Тхеравады является практически вопиющим.
> В пояснение: не только у Нагарджуны, если не верите на слово Бхиккху Бодхи, есть это утверждение и его аргументация.
> Потому никакого контекста у Бхиккху не упущено, сколько кого ни цитируй...


При всём уважении к Дост. Бхиккху Боди: Он опирается скорее на расхожие толкования текстов Махаяны не-буддистами, чем на реальные Учения Махаяны.

----------

Фил (09.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Простые истины показывают связь функции и предмета, то есть зависимость. А тот, кто видит зависимое возникновение, тот видит и четыре истины.


ОК, спрошу чуть иначе: как из банальных суждений *благополучно усваиваемых и без любого буддизма* (типа "вода -- мокрая", "ночь -- темна, день светел" или из рекомендации "делай всё на 100%"), могут следовать Четыре Благородные?

----------


## Won Soeng

> При всём уважении к Дост. Бхиккху Боди: Он опирается скорее на расхожие толкования текстов Махаяны не-буддистами, чем на реальные Учения Махаяны.


Ну он и не одинок. Многие, кто считает себя махаянистами поступают так же. В Махаяне вообще не везде скрупулезное следование текстам возводится в ранг обязательного. Снова и снова делались и делаются новые переводы, компиляции, трактовки, комментарии, комментарии на комментарии. Живая традиция. В целом дискурс есть и в тхераваде, есть древние комментаторы сутт, есть современные статьи и комментарии аджанов и переводчиков-мирян. Просто отношение к тексту более бережное, слово Будды впереди всего.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2016), Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Фил

> При всём уважении к Дост. Бхиккху Боди: Он опирается скорее на расхожие толкования текстов Махаяны не-буддистами, чем на реальные Учения Махаяны.


По моему, он просто не шарит!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> ОК, спрошу чуть иначе: как из банальных суждений *благополучно усваиваемых и без любого буддизма* (типа "вода -- мокрая", "ночь -- темна, день светел" или из рекомендации "делай всё на 100%"), могут следовать Четыре Благородные?


Как сказал Нагардужна: без опоры на повседневное нельзя показать абсолютное. Так и следует.

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> По моему, он просто не шарит!


Да ему в махаянских учениях и нужды нет шарить. Не всякое мнение известного монаха следует принимать к сведению. Немало последователей Тхеравады беспокоятся - имеют сомнения в своем правильном выборе. Задают вопросы. 

Бхиккху показывает ошибку. Просто он не знает, что именно эту же ошибку показывает со своей стороны и Нагарджуна. Он так прямо и учит: 



> 24. Исследование благородных истин. 
> 
> 24.1. (Возражение) "Если все явления пусты, тогда они не возникают и не исчезают. Следовательно, для вас, сторонников Мадхьямики, Четыре истины Благородных не существуют. 
> 24.2. И поскольку Четыре истины Благородных не существуют, совершенное понимание и отречение, медитация и достижение (то есть совершенное понимание страдания, отбрасывание причин, медитация на пути и достижение прекращения), ни одно из них невозможно. 
> 24.3. Если они не существуют, тогда четыре результата не существуют и если четыре результата не существуют, тогда нет тех, кто в них пребывает, и нет тех, кто к ним стремится. 
> 24.4. Если таких восьми человек нет (это четверо "стремящихся к четырём результатам" на пути шраваков и четверо "держащихся за эти результаты"), тогда нет и Сангхи. И поскольку Четыре истины Благородных не существуют, священная Дхарма также не существует. 
> 24.5. Если нет Дхармы и нет Сангхи, тогда как может быть Будда? Если вы говорите о пустоте, тогда вы опровергаете Три Драгоценности. 
> 24.6. Существование результатов действий, добродетель и не добродетель, а также общепринятое в миру, всё это вы тоже отвергаете". 
> 24.7. В ответ на это возражение я говорю: "Вы не понимаете необходимости пустоты, самой пустоты и смысла пустоты. И поэтому именно вы опровергаете это!" 
> ...

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016), Фил (09.06.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Да ему в махаянских учениях и нужды нет шарить. Не всякое мнение известного монаха следует принимать к сведению.


Нужды то нет, но он пишет статьи на которые потом неокрепшие умы ссылаются как на последнюю инстанцию.
И причем эти статьи пишет без грамма сомнения.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Житейская мудрость может быть обнаружена у просто тёртого, образно говоря, жизнью человека (на зоне таких называют "продуманный"). Но к будд. праджне, постигаемой -- повторюсь, ибо проигнорили, -- успокоением и очищением ума (включая сюда и прозрение: _шаматха и випашьяна_) она отношения не имеет, ибо её следствием не является постижение Четырёх Благородных, а не общеизвестных банальных...
> Потому путать их не стоило бы. Хотя -- не настаиваю: путайте, пока не станут понятны запутанность и смешение.


Вот на основе житейской и углубляется буддийска мудрость. Иначе будет просто оторванная от опыта истина, не имеющая практической ценности. 
Не может быть разных мудростей (разняться лишь глубина и выделяемые аспекты). Как пример важности житейской мудрости уже приводил Джатаки. (напр. из общеизвестных: О птицелове)
Наставления в Сутта также полны именно жизненной мудрости, в соответствие с каждой конкретной жизненной ситуацией.
И чем дальше мы будем отодвигать Дхарму от жизни, тем дальше Дхарма и будет отодвигаться от нас. 
Вырождение Дхармы не в утере текстов, а в утере постижения в жизни, когда останутся одни тексты и ритуалистика.
Об этом и говорят Мастера Дзен.

(п.с. Не путайте пожалуйста праджню, с академическим знанием. Четыре Истины переживаются Арьями прямо в жизни, не в книгах. Благородные Истины - это то что есть)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нужды то нет, но он пишет статьи на которые потом неокрепшие умы ссылаются как на последнюю инстанцию.
> И причем эти статьи пишет без грамма сомнения.


Неокрепшие умы, для которых Бодхи Бхиккху авторитет - пусть учатся у Бодхи Бхиккху. Пусть крепнут  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016), Фил (09.06.2016)

----------


## Алексей А

> Как сказал Нагардужна: без опоры на повседневное нельзя показать абсолютное. Так и следует.


От этого повседневное не становится истиной. Нагарджуна истинным называл лишь абсолютное.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну он и не одинок. Многие, кто считает себя махаянистами поступают так же. В Махаяне вообще не везде скрупулезное следование текстам возводится в ранг обязательного. Снова и снова делались и делаются новые переводы, компиляции, трактовки, комментарии, комментарии на комментарии. Живая традиция. В целом дискурс есть и в тхераваде, есть древние комментаторы сутт, есть современные статьи и комментарии аджанов и переводчиков-мирян. Просто отношение к тексту более бережное, слово Будды впереди всего.


Плюс у нас ещё силён подход, как в религиях Книги.
Не раз уже встречал возмущения русскоязычных буддистов, что дескать в странах их традиций сплошной гуруизм\аджанизм. А ведь это и есть живая передача традиции, так опыт постижения Дхармы смог 2500 лет сохранится.

----------


## Won Soeng

> От этого повседневное не становится истиной. Нагарджуна истинным называл лишь абсолютное.


24.8. Дхарма, которой учат Будды полностью опирается на две истины: относительную истину мирского и истину абсолютной реальности. 
24.9. Те, кто не способны понять различия этих двух истин, также не могут постичь глубинную сущность Учения Пробуждённых. 
24.10. Без опоры на общепринятое абсолютное не может быть показано. Без постижения абсолютного не может быть достижения нирваны.

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Данный тезис ввел Нагарджуна, это и следует анализировать. Бхидху Бодхи просто приводит абстрактный тезис и строит ему конкретную антитезу.
> Если не это называется "вырвать из контекста", тогда можем не продолжать.


Тезис этот, *являющийся базовым/общим для школ Махаяны*, не абстрактный, а конкретный, на нём много чего строится не только у Нагарджуны...
Дост. Бодхи, в силу принадлежности к иной традиции, с ним не согласен, почему и возражает, не упуская никакого контекста. Как и Нагарджуна, казалось бы, не согласный с ПК... Ничего нового или особенного, правда?




> В данном случае, мне кристально ясно, чему учит Нагарджуна и понятно, что Бодхи Бхикху оппонирует абстрактной идее, опровергая выводы из нее никак не следующие.


Ну, это понятная кристально ясная кажимость, будто Вам абсолютно -- в отличие от монаха-тхеравадина -- понятно, что никакой разницы меж сансарой и нирваной нет и быть не может. : )




> Бодхи Бхиккху достаточно обратиться к первоисточнику, чтобы увидеть совершенно прямой ответ на приведенное им возражение.


Ага, поучите Бхиккху Бодхи, как увидеть прямой ответ в иной системе мышления, кристально ясно поддерживаемой лично Вами. %)
Суждение "сансара суть нирвана и наоборот" -- упая и не более того. Что становится понятно при уразумении категорического несовпадения нирваны с сансарой, о чём обстоятельно сказано в ПК, Вами, если не ошибаюсь, уважаемом на уровне полного с ним согласия. Нет?

----------

Денис Васильевич (09.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если монахиню будет интересовать мое отношение к этому вопросу я ей отвечу. Вы считаете нужным видеть в словах монахини огорчение, я считаю нужным видеть в словах монахини наставление в правильную мотивацию.


Ой, вряд ли её будет интересовать Ваше отношение к чему-либо. %) Мне так кажется. : ) Потому фраза "Расскажите об этом монахине" была глубоко ироничной. : ))
А по сути в словах монахини есть и то, и другое...

----------


## Won Soeng

Мне понятны обе системы и понятно, что между ними нет противоречия.

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как сказал Нагардужна: без опоры на повседневное нельзя показать абсолютное. Так и следует.


Сорь, но этот тезис Нагарджуны -- не более чем посторонний довод, ибо из банальных суждений, усваиваемых -- опять и опять -- без любого буддизма, не могут -- без шаматхи и випашьяны -- следовать Четыре Благородные.
Иначе Учение Будды и все его проповеди были бы не нужны.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сорь, но этот тезис Нагарджуны -- не более чем посторонний довод, ибо из банальных суждений, усваиваемых -- опять и опять -- без любого буддизма, не могут -- без шаматхи и випашьяны -- следовать Четыре Благородные.
> Иначе Учение Будды и все его проповеди были бы не нужны.


Это очень точный тезис. Чтобы научить шила-праджня-самадхи нужно опираться на повседневное понимание ученика.

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нужды то нет, но он пишет статьи на которые потом неокрепшие умы ссылаются как на последнюю инстанцию.
> И причем эти статьи пишет без грамма сомнения.


То же с не меньшим пафосом можно предъявить и Нагарджуне, как и всей Махаяне или Ваджраяне, предназначенным для умов другого типа. : )

----------

Денис Васильевич (09.06.2016)

----------


## Алексей А

> 24.8. Дхарма, которой учат Будды полностью опирается на две истины: относительную истину мирского и истину абсолютной реальности. 
> 24.9. Те, кто не способны понять различия этих двух истин, также не могут постичь глубинную сущность Учения Пробуждённых. 
> 24.10. Без опоры на общепринятое абсолютное не может быть показано. Без постижения абсолютного не может быть достижения нирваны.


Как Нагарджуна указывает на абсолютное, используя относительное, понятно. Это достоверный анализ, отрицание самосущего. А вот как ваши "вода мокрая" могут на абсолютное указать, не совсем понятно.

----------


## Фил

> Как Нагарджуна указывает на абсолютное, используя относительное, понятно. Это достоверный анализ, отрицание самосущего. А вот как ваши "вода мокрая" могут на абсолютное указать, не совсем понятно.


Я так понимаю, все эти "вода мокрая", "трава зеленая" это тавтологические высказывания, как "холостяк неженатый".
Они показывают отсутствие в определениях чего то нового, кроме того что мы уже можем сказать об объекте.
Таким образом мы можем описать любой объект: небо синее, нечто неизвестное, иное различное и т.д.

и постепенно потребность в дискурсе как таковом пропадает, что и есть успокоение ума.
Не видя же начало тавтологии мы мыслим где-то там некую опору, которой нет, но мы уже на нее надеемся и отсюда груды неведения.

Хорошо что здесь 2-х уровневое описание, все видно.
А в реальном мире то края не видно, как на море, 1000 уровней переплетенных в сеть.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот на основе житейской и углубляется буддийска мудрость. Иначе будет просто оторванная от опыта истина, не имеющая практической ценности.


Не уловили, что ли, что у меня -- о разнице между... и между.., а не о том, будто житейская мудрость тёртых жизнью оторвана от жизни или одна мудрость может повредить другой?




> Не может быть разных мудростей (разняться лишь глубина и выделяемые аспекты). Как пример важности житейской мудрости уже приводил Джатаки. (напр. из общеизвестных: О птицелове)


Да, без житейской мудрости жить и выживать сложнее, но это не делает её синонимичной беспредельной мудрости праджни.




> Наставления в Сутта также полны именно жизненной мудрости, в соответствие с каждой конкретной жизненной ситуацией.


Ну, началось в деревне утро... %)
Где и кто тут утверждал/утверждает обратное?




> И чем дальше мы будем отодвигать Дхарму от жизни, тем дальше Дхарма и будет отодвигаться от нас.


Тут "мы, отодвигающие всё дальше Дхарму от жизни" -- это кто? : )




> Вырождение Дхармы не в утере текстов, а в утере постижения в жизни, когда останутся одни тексты и ритуалистика.
> Об этом и говорят Мастера Дзен.
> 
> (п.с. Не путайте пожалуйста праджню, с академическим знанием. Четыре Истины переживаются Арьями прямо в жизни, не в книгах. Благородные Истины - это то что есть)


Где это я спутал/путаю праджню или житейскую мудрость тёртых жизнью мужей и жён с академ. знанием или объявил/объявляю, будто Благородные Истины -- это то, чего нет?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это очень точный тезис. Чтобы научить шила-праджня-самадхи нужно опираться на повседневное понимание ученика.


Внимание, сказано было, что тот тезис в обсуждаемом контексте является по-сто-рон-ним (т.е. не имеющим отношения к сути обсуждаемого), а не не- или не очень точным". Как и не было утверждения, будто наставнику не следует опираться на повседневное понимание ученика. Так понятнее?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Внимание, сказано было, что тот тезис в обсуждаемом контексте является по-сто-рон-ним (т.е. не имеющим отношения к сути обсуждаемого), а не не- или не очень точным". Как и не было утверждения, будто наставнику не следует опираться на повседневное понимание ученика. Так понятнее?


Вам он видится посторонним, а мне - полностью по делу. По делу о различении двух истин и их взаимосвязи.
Так же как Вам видится использование истин "просто как это" вырождением дзен, а мне видится удивительно эффективной и ясной практикой.

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мне понятны обе системы и понятно, что между ними нет противоречия.


Вот многие, подозреваю, готовы подписаться под этими солидными словами, а чуть полемика -- мол, бхиккху не опирается на махаянский контекст -- только ими всё и заканчивается. %)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как Нагарджуна указывает на абсолютное, используя относительное, понятно. Это достоверный анализ, отрицание самосущего. А вот как ваши "вода мокрая" могут на абсолютное указать, не совсем понятно.


Объяснение простое (до ненужности). Вы узнаете воду по ее мокрости. Абсолютная истина - это взаимообусловленность всех вещей.

Вода мокрая, трава зеленая, буквы черные - это прямое указание опоры на праджню здесь и сейчас. Если Вы в этот момент ясно видите, что буквы черные, это и есть вся праджня которая необходима в практике, никакой другой не нужно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2016), Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот многие, подозреваю, готовы подписаться под этими солидными словами, а чуть полемика -- мол, бхиккху не опирается на махаянский контекст -- только ими всё и заканчивается. %)


И это чудесно.

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вам он видится посторонним, а мне - полностью по делу. По делу о различении двух истин и их взаимосвязи.
> Так же как Вам видится использование истин "просто как это" вырождением дзен, а мне видится удивительно эффективной и ясной практикой.


Внимание: у меня не было ни слова о различении или взаимосвязи двух истин. Так с чего вдруг завели об этом, опять и опять утекая от предмета обсуждения: "*Из банальных суждений, усваиваемых -- опять и опять -- без любого буддизма, не могут -- без шаматхи и випашьяны -- следовать Четыре Благородные*"?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Внимание: у меня не было ни слова о различении или взаимосвязи двух истин. Так с чего вдруг завели об этом, опять и опять утекая от предмета обсуждения: "*Из банальных суждений, усваиваемых -- опять и опять -- без любого буддизма, не могут -- без шаматхи и випашьяны -- следовать Четыре Благородные*"?


А почему Вы решили, что мы должны обсуждать то, что завели Вы? Вернитесь к вопросу, на котором Вы это завели и все сложится.

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> И это чудесно.


Разумеется, можно объявить чудесной любую чепуху, но в этом мало пользы... Нет?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Разумеется, можно объявить чудесной любую чепуху, но в этом мало пользы... Нет?


Как немного пользы и в том, чтобы эту чепуху предлагать к обсуждению

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А почему Вы решили, что мы должны обсуждать то, что завели Вы? Вернитесь к вопросу, на котором Вы это завели и все сложится.


Так ведь это у Вас не складывается, раз ускользаете, подменяя предмет обсуждения.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так ведь это у Вас не складывается, раз ускользаете, подменяя предмет обсуждения.


Правда? Меня этот предмет вообще не трогает. Я лишь отвечаю на Ваши вопросы.

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как немного пользы и в том, чтобы эту чепуху предлагать к обсуждению


Вы уже понимаете. Жаль, что напрочь неправильно... : ) Шутка.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Правда? Меня этот предмет вообще не трогает. Я лишь отвечаю на Ваши вопросы.


Правда-правда! : )
Лишь ответьте на прямой вопрос: можете опровергнуть не раз повторённое -- "*Из банальных суждений, усваиваемых -- опять и опять -- без любого буддизма, не могут -- без шаматхи и випашьяны -- следовать Четыре Благородные*"?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Правда-правда! : )
> Лишь ответьте на прямой вопрос: можете опровергнуть не раз повторённое -- "*Из банальных суждений, усваиваемых -- опять и опять -- без любого буддизма, не могут -- без шаматхи и випашьяны -- следовать Четыре Благородные*"?


Могут и следуют исключительно из вполне банальных суждений, к которым буддизм не имеет ни малейшего отношения, а лишь использует их, чтобы указать на природу ума, этими суждениями оперирующую.

Иначе бы учение Будды было бы просто невозможно.

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Ув.                  @*Юй Кан* , так понимаю лучше вернуться к началу разговора )
а именно сюда:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post757595
Здесь кмк, явное противопоставление праджни и тому что есть, есть всегда. Что уводит сами понятие праджни, будд. мудрости, истины в некую метафизическую область.
Но ведь это никуда не приведёт, это ведёт к сомнению, к поиску чегото чего  нет. А ведь Дхарма - это то что есть, есть здесь и сейчас. 
И это прекрасно даёт понять Мастер Хэ Тонг Суним, в видео в начале этой темы. На вопрос о том сомневается ли он в Дхарме, он приводит примеры: листья опадают осенью, когда холодно нужно одеться, солнце заходит на западе. Это то что есть. И Четыре Благородные Истины - они также присутствуют прямо сейчас в нашей жизни, их не надо гдето неизвестно где искать, или создавать. С ними, если они показывают то, что есть, не возможно  не согласиться, как и с простыми примерами  Мастера Хэ Тонг Суним. Но если уйти в поиск некоей особой буддийской мудрости, не той что в жизни, то это будет просто придумывание, фантазирование, изобретение истины.

А вот  здесь мне  совершенно не понятно Ваше сообщение,(на что Вам и написал) и c чего наш разговор и начался:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post757565
Разве будд.истину нужно искать гдето вне достоверности ? 

Да, Учителя Дзен учат практическому постижению Дхармы, без излишнего умствования. Но это не повод называть Дзен - упрощённый буддизм. Наоборот Дхарма - она в том, что есть. Когда всё как есть осознаётся естественно, как - трава зелёная вода мокрая, то и нет не согласия с Учением Будды.


В Махаяне есть история\притча о бедняке, чей дом стоял на зарытом сокровище, а он никак не мог гдето раздобыть денег, был нищ, гол и голоден )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Могут и следуют исключительно из вполне банальных суждений, к которым буддизм не имеет ни малейшего отношения, а лишь использует их, чтобы указать на природу ума, этими суждениями оперирующую.
> 
> Иначе бы учение Будды было бы просто невозможно.


Фсё, раз в итоге дошло до того, что буддизм выводится из банальных суждений, ни малейшего отношения к которым не имеет, но которые использует (надо же, как бывает: отношения не имеет, но использует, чтобы -- без шаматхи и випашьяны -- указать на природу ума... по ходу чего о Четырёх Благородных речь уже не идёт), пора заканчивать, иначе дальше будет всё хужее и хужее... %)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Фсё, раз в итоге дошло до того, что буддизм выводится из банальных суждений, ни малейшего отношения к которым не имеет, но которые использует (надо же, как бывает: отношения не имеет, но использует, чтобы -- без шаматхи и випашьяны -- указать на природу ума... по ходу чего о Четырёх Благородных речь уже не идёт), пора заканчивать, иначе дальше будет всё хужее и хужее... %)


Как пожелаете. У меня нет подобного оценивания. Шаматха и випашьяна лишь начинаются с узнавания природы ума, а до узнавания природы ума они только имитируются по внешним признакам и разнообразным чередующимся идеям о том, что же необходимо делать.

----------

Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Aion

> ...пора заканчивать, иначе дальше будет всё хужее и хужее... %)


Лучше всего не начинать вообще. Известно ведь, что пустословие вредно для здоровья)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ув.         @*Юй Кан* , так понимаю лучше вернуться к началу разговора )
> а именно сюда:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post757595
> Здесь кмк, явное противопоставление праджни и тому что есть, есть всегда. Что уводит сами понятие праджни, будд. мудрости, истины в некую метафизическую область.


Там -- со-, а не противо- поставление двух мудростей: житейской и трансцендентной буддийской. При этом одна (вторая) реально не противоречит другой, но неизмеримо превосходит её. Пример: царевич Сиддхартха, обретший мудрость-праджню лишь в итоге многолетних (и многожизненных, если верить джатакам) практик. И -- масса простых невежественных людей, обладавших/обладающих мудростью житейской... Разница.




> Но ведь это никуда не приведёт, это ведёт к сомнению, к поиску чегото чего  нет. А ведь Дхарма - это то что есть, есть здесь и сейчас. 
> И это прекрасно даёт понять Мастер Хэ Тонг Суним, в видео в начале этой темы. На вопрос о том сомневается ли он в Дхарме, он приводит примеры: листья опадают осенью, когда холодно нужно одеться, солнце заходит на западе. Это то что есть. И Четыре Благородные Истины - они также присутствуют прямо сейчас в нашей жизни, их не надо гдето неизвестно где искать, открывать создавать. С ними, если они показывают то, что есть, не возможно  не согласиться, как и с простыми примерами  Мастера Хэ Тонг Суним. Но если уйти в поиск некоей особой буддийской мудрости, не той что в жизни, то это будет просто придумывание, фантазирование, изобретение истины.


Ещё раз: предлагая не путать мудрость и Мудрость, не предлагал и не предлагаю что-то придумывать, фантазировать, изобретать.
И мастер ответил безупречно, дополнив суждение о Дхарме (возвышенном), суждением о банальном (низменном). Такое дополнение -- один из дзэнских дидактических приёмов.
И опять: не утверждал и не утверждаю, будто буддийская мудрость инородна жизненной. Сколько раз повторить надо для усвоения? : )
С собою ведь спорите...




> И здесь мне уже совершенно не понятно Ваше сообщение:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post757565
> Разве будд.истину нужно искать гдето вне простоты жизни.


Жизнь (ака сансара), если не знаете %), штука очень сложная... И постигать анатта, аничча, духкха -- это вам/нам не жипеги по сайтам тырить, удовлетворяясь мокротой мокрого и желтизной жёлтого... : )
И ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи (о каком в современном дзэне уже и речи нет, как и о джханах/дхьянах)... Ну ладно, не буду.




> В Махаяне есть история\притча о бедняке, чей дом стоял на зарытом сокровище, а он никак не мог гдето раздобыть денег, был нищ, гол и голоден )


Нормально: пока не открыл/раскопал сокровище (т.е. если не будешь целеустремлённо практиковать, удовлетворившись банальными суждениями, постигаемым безо всякого буддизма), будешь страдать не токмо из-за отсутствия еды и одёжки. Ничего особенного.




> Да, Учителя Дзен учат практическому постижению Дхармы, без излишнего умствования.


А наставники Тхеравады -- что, учат теоритическому постижению Дхаммы или излишнему умствованию? %)




> Но это не повод называть Дзен - упрощённый буддизм. Наоборот Дхарма - она в том, что есть. Когда всё как есть осознаётся естественно, как - трава зелёная вода мокрая, то и нет не согласия с Учением Будды.


Уж не знаю, как понятнее объяснить, что упрощённый буддизм -- это не Дзэн как таковой (некогда -- очень жёсткий, что и сейчас, насколько знаю, кое-где чуть сохранилось), а тот, в котором всё строится на апелляции к банальным суждениям, постигаемым и без буддизма.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Лучше всего не начинать вообще. Известно ведь, что пустословие вредно для здоровья)


ОК, лучше и не начинайте. : )
А кто что понял из вовсе не пустословной полемики, то -- его...

----------


## Aion

> ОК, лучше и не начинайте. : )
> А кто что понял из вовсе не пустословной полемики, то -- его...


Добро пожаловать в игнор!

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В школах Махаяны, несмотря на их значительные различия, есть совпадение в утверждении одного тезиса, который с позиции Тхеравады является практически вопиющим. Это утверждение о том, что нет абсолютной разницы между сансарой и нирваной, омрачённостью и чистотой, невежеством и просветлением.


Сансара и нирвана--слова без терминологического значения. Так что чё уж тут. Но и всё же: кто из читтаматринов утверждает подобный тезис и где?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Там -- со-, а не противо- поставление двух мудростей: житейской и трансцендентной буддийской. При этом одна (вторая) реально не противоречит другой, но неизмеримо превосходит её. Пример: царевич Сиддхартха, обретший мудрость-праджню лишь в итоге многолетних (и многожизненных, если верить джатакам) практик. И -- масса простых невежественных людей, обладавших/обладающих мудростью житейской... Разница.
> 
> .


Не спора ради, но два вопроса.
Вот вы использовали две мудрости: житейскую и трансцендентной (хорошо что скопировать можно, а чтоб сказать то и язык сломаешь :-) 

Так понимаю трансцендентная это - праджня. 
А какой санскритский термин используется для житейской мудрости ? 

И второй вопрос: 
Какие лучше слова\термины использовать для перевода на русский язык - праджня и джняна ?

Интересует, как Ваше мнение, так и других, у кого есть какие предложения.

(п.с. только пожалуйста без обсуждения и споров, лишь мнения и предложения)

----------


## Нико

> Не спора ради, но два вопроса.
> Вот вы использовали две мудрости: житейскую и трансцендентной (хорошо что скопировать можно, а чтоб сказать то и язык сломаешь :-) 
> 
> Так понимаю трансцендентная это - праджня. 
> А какой санскритский термин используется для житейской мудрости ? 
> 
> И второй вопрос: 
> Какие лучше слова\термины использовать для перевода на русский язык - праджня и джняна ?
> 
> ...


Для житейской мудрости используется т.н. "ригпа"..... 

Праджня и джняна на русский обычно переводятся обе как - мудрость. В случае джняны (тиб. ye shes) - ещё и как (изначально чистое) осознавание.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не спора ради, но два вопроса.
> Так понимаю трансцендентная это - праджня.


Да, именно так. Хотя сам не люблю иностранные слова, но в данном случае так было сказать проще, чтоб не повторяться, потому как показалось, что уже использовал в треде простое русское "запредельная", хотя иногда говорят и о "беспредельной", какой эпитет я и использовал чуть раньше, но безуспешно. : )




> А какой санскритский термин используется для житейской мудрости ?


Насколько знаю, в будд. текстах не используется какое-либо особое слово для мудрости, не являющейся запредельной или интуитивной, внерассудочной, какою является праджня. Всё прочее (т.е. мудрость житейская) понимается как _знание_ с оговорками: "рассудочное, относительное, скрывающее истину" и т.п.




> И второй вопрос: 
> Какие лучше слова\термины использовать для перевода на русский язык - праджня и джняна ?


Это определяется контекстом... 
Но для праджни в русском есть устоявшиеся варианты, названные выше: мудрость беспредельная, запредельная, внерассудочная, интуитивная...
Она же -- как возможный санскр. аналог -- арья-джняна...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2016), Нико (09.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Для житейской мудрости используется т.н. "ригпа".....


Но _ригпа_ -- слово тибетское, да?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Для житейской мудрости используется т.н. "ригпа"..... 
> 
> .


С этим не совсем ясно.

Ригпа это ведь санкр. видья.  
Маригпа - авидья.

----------


## Нико

> Но _ригпа_ -- слово тибетское, да?


Да, и оно многозначное... По-видимому, "знание" тут гоже). Либо интеллект, рассудок.

----------


## Нико

Ну а женщины - свою еше по полной программе в житейском плане зажигают!!!!)))) О чём я Хосу и талдычу (либо он мне))))))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Сорь, Владимир, забыл почему-то о термине "виджняна", который можно толковать и как рассудочное/двойственное или разделяющее знание (_ви-джняна_)...
Иногда это м.б. аналогом, если угодно, того самого, житейского.
При этом есть и сочетание мано-виджняна: "мыслеразличающее сознание"...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2016), Нико (09.06.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вот здесь вроде есть корень санскритского слова  мудрость:
utthānenāpramādena saṁyamena damena ca | 
dvīpaṁ karoti medhāvī tam ogho nābhimardati |

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Дело в том, почему спросил.

В Махамадхьямаке, Махамудре и Дзогчен при переводе праджня - мудрость, джняна - знание. Теряется смысл.
Тоже относится  к Парамитам и АрьяБхуми.

Ув. Юй Кан в сегодняшнем разговоре употребляя слово праджня, мы просто оказывается говорили о разном : )

----------


## Нико

> Дело в том почему спросил.
> 
> В Махамадхьямаке, Махамудре и Дзогчен при переводе праджня - мудрость, джняна - знание. Теряется смысл.
> Тоже относится  к Парамитам и АрьяБхуми.


Праджняпарамита - совершенство (запредельной) мудрости.
А джнянадакиня - дакини мудрости тожеж.))) Вот и бери и раздели их, при двух совершенно правильных переводах))).

Видьядхара - держатель именно знания тут. Опять же).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

medhāvī -- это "мудрый", а не мудрость. И каким образом это пал. слово стало корнем для _праджня_ или _паннья_?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> medhāvī -- это "мудрый", а не мудрость. И каким образом это пал. слово стало корнем для _праджня_ или _паннья_?


Это  санскрит, Уданаварга.
Там корень слова, тотже что в санскритском слове мудрость (забыл слово).  И она одинаково используется, как для житейской так и для мудреца, что остров сделает.

Праджня в Махаяне это не мудрость,  не процесс или объект постижения, а именно то благодаря чему возможно постижение\познание. Единство, взаимозависимость и взаимообусловленность - познающего, познаваемого, познания. (объекта, субъекта и их взаимодействия)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дело в том, почему спросил.
> 
> В Махамадхьямаке, Махамудре и Дзогчен при переводе праджня - мудрость, джняна - знание. Теряется смысл.
> Тоже относится  к Парамитам и АрьяБхуми.
> 
> Ув. Юй Кан в сегодняшнем разговоре употребляя слово праджня, мы просто оказывается говорили о разном : )


Володя, ну я же несколько раз объяснил/уточнил (даже диким бусурманским словом %), что понимаю под _праджня_, не отвлекаясь на термин _джняна_, контекстуально допускающий даже перевод "мудрость", как синоним _праджня_. %)
И о каком-либо знании у меня, насколько помню, вообще речи не было... Чего выдумываете? : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Праджняпарамита - совершенство (запредельной) мудрости.
> А джнянадакиня - дакини мудрости тожеж.))) Вот и бери и раздели их, при двух совершенно правильных переводах))).
> 
> Видьядхара - держатель именно знания тут. Опять же).


Совершенство [постижения] осознания\познания ?
Держатель вИдения, того что ригпа ?

А Джняна на Десятой Бхуми что ?

----------


## Нико

> А Джняна на Десятой Бхуми что ?


Опустим пока что предыдущие вопросы....))) Вот вы в курсе, что пять скандх, например, в очищенном состоянии преобразуются в т.н. "пять мудростей"? Одна из них - зерцалоподобная мудрость, к примеру? Так вот, это и есть джняна-еше. )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И о каком-либо знании у меня, насколько помню, вообще речи не было... Чего выдумываете? : )


Не выдумываю, я о праджне. Это слово использовали в разговоре.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Опустим пока что предыдущие вопросы....))) Вот вы в курсе, что пять скандх, например, в очищенном состоянии преобразуются в т.н. "пять мудростей"? Одна из них - зерцалоподобная мудрость, к примеру? Так вот, это и есть джняна-еше. )


Джняна - мудрость.
Праджня - мудрость.
Видья(ригпа) - мудрость.
Богатый русский язык )))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это  санскрит, Уданаварга.
> Там корень слова, тотже что в санскритском слове мудрость (забыл слово).  И она одинаково используется, как для житейской так и для мудреца, что остров сделает.
> 
> Праджня в Махаяне это не мудрость, это само постижение\познание, не процесс, а именно то что постигает\познаёт.


Без спора, как договаривались? : ))
Тогда продолжу: санскр. _medhā_ (но не _medhāvī_) -- мудрость именно рассудочная.
Цитирую Монье-Вильямса:

*medhā* f. mental vigour or power , intelligence , prudence , wisdom (pl. products of intelligence , thoughts , opinions) RV. &c. &c.
Просто мне это слово, насколько помню, не попадалось. И каким оно боком является корнем слова _праджня_ -- на знаю, честно. : )
Ну не путайте Вы меня, а? : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не выдумываю, я о праджне. Это слово использовали в разговоре.


Фсё, прекращаем, во избежание усугубления бессмысленного, как на меня, спора, мне уже совершенно неинтересного...
Весь пшёл спать! : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.06.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Просто мне это слово, насколько помню, не попадалось. И каким оно боком является корнем слова _праджня_ -- на знаю, честно. : )
> Ну не путайте Вы меня, а? : )


Нет я не говорил, что в medhāvī есть корень слова праджня. Говорил что оно имеет тот же корень, что и в санскритском слове означающем мудрость.

........................................

А вот с переводом праджня, кто как это слово понимает, мне и надо было разобраться.
Спасибо!

----------

Юй Кан (10.06.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Джняна - мудрость.
> Праджня - мудрость.
> Видья(ригпа) - мудрость.
> Богатый русский язык )))


Примерно так, и улыбаться тут нечего! *сурово приосанилась*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.06.2016), Фил (10.06.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот поэтому дзен-мастера и демонстрируют практическую Дхарму на понятных ученикам повседневных истинах.

Сделал глоток воды. - Какой вкус? - Вода. - Вы постигли 84000 уровней просветления.
- Монах? - повернул голову - Что это? - Бум!!! - Когда поворачиваешь голову, не забывай повернуть ум. 

Из момента в момент направленный ум 100%. Зачем? Это сосредоточение доступа, та самая дхьяна, дзен. Постичь дзен - это все четыре дхьяны и праджня в одном флаконе.
Только практически, в моменте, здесь и сейчас, без умозрительного проникновения в тонкие смыслы 84000 видов праджни.

Вот такой вот закат дзен в нашем современном мире, да.

----------

Альбина (10.06.2016), Говинда (10.06.2016), Монферран (10.06.2016), Фил (10.06.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Богатый русский язык )))


Русский язык далеко не богатый.
160 000 слов против 500 000 слов в английском к примеру.

Но он Великий и Могучий!  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.06.2016), Нико (10.06.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Русский язык далеко не богатый.
> 160 000 слов против 500 000 слов в английском к примеру.
> 
> Но он Великий и Могучий!


Русский позволяет много больше насловообразовывать!

----------


## Фил

> Русский позволяет много больше насловообразовывать!


Нет, как раз английский, от любого существительного любой глагол, любое прилагательное!
BBQ - to BBQ - BBQish - more BBQer than thou etc

----------

Нико (10.06.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Донести простую мысль не хватает слова?
Не хватайся за слова. Начинай ab ovo!
В языках ты не силен? Не толкаешь речи?
Разложи картошкой план. Начинай от печки!

----------

Aion (10.06.2016), Алик (10.06.2016), Владимир Николаевич (10.06.2016), Говинда (10.06.2016), Денис Евгеньев (10.06.2016), Монферран (10.06.2016), Нико (10.06.2016), Фил (10.06.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Донести простую мысль не хватает слова?
> Не хватайся за слова. Начинай ab ovo!
> В языках ты не силен? Не толкаешь речи?
> Разложи картошкой план. Начинай от печки!


Уух ты!!!)) Жуть как клёво получилось у вас! От восторга аж последние слова могучего, но бедного проглотила))))...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нет, как раз английский, от любого существительного любой глагол, любое прилагательное!
> BBQ - to BBQ - BBQish - more BBQer than thou etc


КВН--кавээнщик, кавээнить, кавээновский, по-кавээновски... кавээнчик, кавээнище... кавээннутые недокавээнили...

----------

Won Soeng (10.06.2016), Монферран (10.06.2016), Фил (10.06.2016), Эделизи (14.06.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Джняна - мудрость.
> Праджня - мудрость.
> Видья(ригпа) - мудрость.
> Богатый русский язык )))


Мудрый) Богатство - к погибели...  :Facepalm:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот поэтому дзен-мастера и демонстрируют практическую Дхарму на понятных ученикам повседневных истинах.
> 
> Сделал глоток воды. - Какой вкус? - Вода. - Вы постигли 84000 уровней просветления.
> - Монах? - повернул голову - Что это? - Бум!!! - Когда поворачиваешь голову, не забывай повернуть ум. 
> 
> Из момента в момент направленный ум 100%. Зачем? Это сосредоточение доступа, та самая дхьяна, дзен. Постичь дзен - это все четыре дхьяны и праджня в одном флаконе.
> Только практически, в моменте, здесь и сейчас, без умозрительного проникновения в тонкие смыслы 84000 видов праджни.
> 
> Вот такой вот закат дзен в нашем современном мире, да.


Ну, Вон Сон, ну импровизатор заката... %)

----------


## Нико

> - Монах? - повернул голову - Что это? - Бум!!! - Когда поворачиваешь голову, не забывай повернуть ум.


Когда поворачиваешь голову, не забывай повернуть и свой Бум.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Юй Кан (10.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

Кто ещё напишет об иллюзорности мышления (насколько оправдано использование слова "иллюзия" в связи с природой мышления), может взять с полки пирожок.

----------

Фил (10.06.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Кто ещё напишет об иллюзорности мышления (насколько оправдано использование слова "иллюзия" в связи с природой мышления), может взять с полки пирожок.


Я могу взять с полки пирожок? Я сегодня не ужинамши(.

----------


## Монферран

> Я могу взять с полки пирожок? Я сегодня не ужинамши(.


Дерзайте! ))

----------


## Нико

> Дерзайте! ))


Бесплатно можно? 

Если нельзя, то

Сознание так же иллюзорно,
Как и всё остальное. )))

----------


## Алик

> Почему мышление создаёт иллюзию?


Так понимаю, что мышление дуалистично по своей природе: чёрное - белое, добро - зло, жизнь - смерть, я и другие...  А мир един и неделим ). В нём нет того, чем оперирует мышление. Мышление - это инструмент для выживания, но, по причине глубокого сна того, кто должен управлять мышлением, мышление создаёт свой собственный мир.

----------

Монферран (10.06.2016), Фил (10.06.2016), Эделизи (14.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Так понимаю, что мышление дуалистично по своей природе: чёрное - белое, добро - зло, жизнь - смерть, я и другие...  А мир един и неделим ). В нём нет того, чем оперирует мышление. Мышление - это инструмент для выживания, но, по причине глубокого сна того, кто должен управлять мышлением, мышление создаёт свой собственный мир.


Пардон, но дуалистична и картина, которую Вы нарисовали: мир, который якобы един и неделим, отдельно от мышления.  :Wink: 
Не странно ли, что в мире нет чего-то ("в нём нет того..."), что есть где-то ещё?  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (10.06.2016)

----------


## Фил

Вначале было Слово (т.е. - ограничение)
С этого вся херня и началась! (То и Это, Я и Другое, Черное и Серо-буро-малиновое)

----------

Алик (10.06.2016), Нико (10.06.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Вначале было Слово (т.е. - ограничение)
> С этого вся херня и началась! (То и Это, Я и Другое, Черное и Серо-буро-малиновое)


Не надо было никаких слов ни в начале, ни в середине, ни в конце. Хоть от одного источника пороков бы избавились!)

Любили бы друг друга глазами, или ненавидели тоже ими))) Достаточно для уровня крия-тантры!))

----------

Фил (10.06.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Так понимаю, что мышление дуалистично по своей природе: чёрное - белое, добро - зло, жизнь - смерть, я и другие...  А мир един и неделим ). В нём нет того, чем оперирует мышление. Мышление - это инструмент для выживания, но, по причине глубокого сна того, кто должен управлять мышлением, мышление создаёт свой собственный мир.


Идея о том что "мир един"- это мышление, о том что "мир есть"- это мышление, о том что можно "освободиться"- это мышление, о том что "надо освобождаться"- это мышление, о том что всё таково и переживи всё как есть- и "свободен"- это мышление, о том что любая мысль- работает только в одном направлении- которое задаёт наркотик после торможения коры"- это мышление, о том что надо всё это понять и "что- то сделать"- это мышление, о том, что есть ум- "не знаю"- это мышление.. :Frown:

----------

Фил (11.06.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Идея о том что "мир един"- это мышление, о том что "мир есть"- это мышление, о том что можно "освободиться"- это мышление, о том что "надо освобождаться"- это мышление, о том что всё таково и переживи всё как есть- и "свободен"- это мышление, о том что любая мысль- работает только в одном направлении- которое задаёт наркотик после торможения коры"- это мышление, о том что надо всё это понять и "что- то сделать"- это мышление, о том, что есть ум- "не знаю"- это мышление..


Недавно познакомился с одним дядькой ( колдуном), так  он говорил, что у нас три тела, прямо , как в буддизме. Он сравнил эти тела с повозкой, лошадью и кучером. Пока кучер спит, лошадь ( мышление) везёт телегу, куда ей вздумается. Когда кучер ( ум " до мышления") просыпается, появляется верное направление. Так что ничего плохого в мышлении нет, но это только лошадь)  - инструмент, как рука или нога. Когда я спросил, а какое у меня верное направление, он поинтересовался, что у меня получается делать хорошо для других ? Я сказал, что мебель реставрировать. Так он говорит, что это и есть твоё направление ).

----------

Монферран (11.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Вначале было Слово (т.е. - ограничение)
> С этого вся херня и началась! (То и Это, Я и Другое, Черное и Серо-буро-малиновое)


Однажды монах спросил Джо Джу: "Собака имеет природу Будды?"
Джо Джу ответил: "Му!"

Так, без лишних слов, Джо Джу объяснил, что собака имеет природу Будды.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (11.06.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Пардон, но дуалистична и картина, которую Вы нарисовали: мир, который якобы един и неделим, отдельно от мышления. 
> Не странно ли, что в мире нет чего-то ("в нём нет того..."), что есть где-то ещё?


Почему отдельно? Рука не отделена от тела, но ей управляет мышление ( ну, или рефлексы). Мышлением тоже кто-то должен управлять). Тогда оно перестанет заниматься не своим делом, а начнёт думать правильные мысли).

----------

Монферран (11.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Почему отдельно? Рука не отделена от тела, но ей управляет мышление ( ну, или рефлексы). Мышлением тоже кто-то должен управлять). Тогда оно перестанет заниматься не своим делом, а начнёт думать правильные мысли).


Сейчас Вы говорите об управлении. Эта идея рождена двойственным мышлением: "вот управитель, вот инструмент".
Когда Вы сказали о мире и собственном мире двойственного мышления - это Вы сказали о двух мирах.
Вы сказали, что в мире нет того, что есть в мире мышления. Стало быть, управление мышлением происходит только в мире мышления.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кузьмич

...Сон Са ударил его тридцать раз и сказал: «Второе нападение не разрешено.»
Ученик поклонился и сказал - «КАТЦ!» предлагает сдаться!.    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Альбина

> Он сравнил эти тела с повозкой, лошадью и кучером. Пока кучер спит, лошадь ( мышление) везёт телегу, куда ей вздумается. .


по-моему,это не про нас .
вот -про нас.


я бы еще ногами кучера пробила тележку,чтобы он лошадь тащил за собой..))бедная лошадь.. :Smilie: 

это я к тому,что большинство на форуме бегают за своим умом -круги нарезают, причем уже по пятому кругу  .. ))))гы-гы-гы

----------

Алик (11.06.2016), Кузьмич (11.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> по-моему,это не про нас .
> вот -про нас.


А можно как-то изобразить большое "Я" без дуальности?  :Wink:

----------


## Альбина

> А можно как-то изобразить большое "Я" без дуальности?


нет ничего невозможного в этом мире ..было бы желание).

----------

Монферран (11.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> нет ничего невозможного в этом мире ..было бы желание).


Теперь, после упоминания двух миров, важно их не перепутать.)

----------


## Фил

> Не надо было никаких слов ни в начале, ни в середине, ни в конце. Хоть от одного источника пороков бы избавились!)
> 
> Любили бы друг друга глазами, или ненавидели тоже ими))) Достаточно для уровня крия-тантры!))


У Егора Летова есть песня "Как везли бревно на семи лошадях",
А там строка: в начале было Слово, все слова ....
Можно прочитать/послушать (исполнение тоже хорошее), а то меня модераторы забанят, за слово, которое из песни не выкинешь.

----------

Алик (11.06.2016), Кузьмич (11.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Сутра Поучений Вималакирти: «Вовне можете хорошо различать все признаки дхарм, а внутри не отходите от первопринципа».


Цитата очень к месту, пмнм.
Этот параграф из Сутры Помоста заслуживает внимательного изучения на предмет природы мышления и не-мышления.
В переводе Абаева - это § 17.
В переводе Чебунина - это § 32.

Перевод Абаева, насколько понимаю, следует тексту  Philip B. Yampolsky, 1967.

----------

Денис Васильевич (11.06.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Сейчас Вы говорите об управлении. Эта идея рождена двойственным мышлением: "вот управитель, вот инструмент".
> Когда Вы сказали о мире и собственном мире двойственного мышления - это Вы сказали о двух мирах.
> Вы сказали, что в мире нет того, что есть в мире мышления. Стало быть, управление мышлением происходит только в мире мышления.


Дорогой Монферран, Вы всё время пытаетесь понять! Но какой бы мощный интеллект не был, на мой взгляд, понять Это он просто не может принципиально. Тейкан Сё Э говорила, что ясный ум - это очень простой ум, ум "здесь и сейчас". А здесь и сейчас нет места и времени на размышления, иначе Это неизбежно ускользает. Когда ДМ Ко Бон удостоверил факт просветления у ДМ Сун Сана, он ему сказал молчать три года).

----------

Монферран (11.06.2016)

----------


## Нико

> У Егора Летова есть песня "Как везли бревно на семи лошадях",
> А там строка: в начале было Слово, все слова ....
> Можно прочитать/послушать (исполнение тоже хорошее), а то меня модераторы забанят, за слово, которое из песни не выкинешь.


Ну то, что я написала - это была ироническая шутка))). Из песни не выкинешь слова, так же, как и из всего человеческого бытия.

----------

Фил (11.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Дорогой Монферран, Вы всё время пытаетесь понять! Но какой бы мощный интеллект не был, на мой взгляд, понять Это он просто не может принципиально. Тейкан Сё Э говорила, что ясный ум - это очень простой ум, ум "здесь и сейчас". А здесь и сейчас нет места и времени на размышления, иначе Это неизбежно ускользает. Когда ДМ Ко Бон удостоверил факт просветления у ДМ Сун Сана, он ему сказал молчать три года).


Это правда, пытаюсь понять. Но ведь и Вы говорите о своём понимании. Поэтому моя реакция такая: вот Вы предлагаете некую схему, но в ней вижу изъяны. Так часто происходит при обсуждении схем, моделей.

----------

Алик (11.06.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Есть немало вещей, в которых понимание не требует усилий. "Это" - именно такая вещь.

----------

Алик (11.06.2016), Монферран (11.06.2016), Фил (11.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Есть немало вещей, в которых понимание не требует усилий. "Это" - именно такая вещь.


За время знакомства с дзен понял какие-то вещи, но не это.  :Smilie: 

В возрасте 7ми лет казалась загадочной ситуация с тем, что же это такое - я.

----------


## Chikara

> Меня заинтересовала природа этой иллюзии. При каких условиях мышление скрывает истину, при каких условиях мышление адекватно?


Шаматха способствует избавлению от концепций (концепции скрывают истину). Далее черед випашьяны - адекватном принятии истины.

----------


## Монферран

> Шаматха способствует избавлению от концепций (концепции скрывают истину). Далее черед випашьяны - адекватном принятии истины.


Может быть, концепции скрывают истину. Мне интересно, почему.

Шаматха и випашьяна - это разве не концепции (или её составные)? Если нет, то я решительно не понимаю, что такое концепции. Поясните, интересно.

----------


## Нико

> За время знакомства с дзен понял какие-то вещи, но не это. 
> 
> В возрасте 7ми лет казалась загадочной ситуация с тем, что же это такое - я.


А сейчас не кажется?)

----------


## Фил

Шаматха и випшьяна это метод. Последовательность действий.

----------


## Won Soeng

Шаматха и випашьяна - обучающие концепции, но когда Вы выполняете шаматху и випашьяну - это вне концепций. Так же как вкус яблока - и концепция, и неконцептуальное.

----------

Монферран (11.06.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Может быть, концепции скрывают истину. Мне интересно, почему.
> 
> Шаматха и випашьяна - это разве не концепции? Если нет, то я решительно не понимаю, что такое концепции. Поясните, интересно.


Концепции - это мысли. Когда их много, ум неясен, замутнен, не способен ко сосредоточению.

----------

Фил (11.06.2016)

----------


## Chikara

> Может быть, концепции скрывают истину. Мне интересно, почему.
> 
> Шаматха и випашьяна - это разве не концепции? Если нет, то я решительно не понимаю, что такое концепции. Поясните, интересно.


Ваша чаша наполнена до краев концепциями. Это не дает возможность заполнить ее и почувствовать живительный нектар учения. Шаматха освобождает чашу. А после випашьяна дает почувствовать нектар учения.

----------

Нико (11.06.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Когда ДМ Ко Бон удостоверил факт просветления у ДМ Сун Сана, он ему сказал молчать три года).


 "Факт просветления" это временное  или постоянное явление ?

----------


## Монферран

> Ваша чаша наполнена до краев концепциями. Это не дает возможность заполнить ее и почувствовать живительный нектар учения. Шаматха освобождает чашу. А после випашьяна дает почувствовать нектар учения.


Чаша - это тоже часть модели, системы взглядов, концепции. С помощью одной концепции Вы рассуждаете о концепциях в целом.

----------


## Нико

> Чаша - это тоже часть модели, системы взглядов, концепции. С помощью одной концепции Вы рассуждаете о концепциях в целом.


Чаша - это пример, аналогия. Они бывают уместны для того, чтобы вкратце, но наглядно, обрисовать суть вопроса.

----------

Chikara (11.06.2016), Фил (11.06.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Может быть, концепции скрывают истину. Мне интересно, почему.
> 
> Шаматха и випашьяна - это разве не концепции (или её составные)? Если нет, то я решительно не понимаю, что такое концепции. Поясните, интересно.


Концепции это жёсткие идеи окрашивающие то что есть.

Шаматха - сознательное\осознанное увеличение\растяжение момента между двумя мыслями, достигаемое тем или иным способом, и ясное пребывание в этом без тупости но и без отвлечений.
Небольшой приблизительный пример: глубокая концентрация на одном обьекте без потери ясности\живости\аллертности ума или более простой, всем ещё с детства знакомый пример - мгновение восторга : )
Для успеха шаматхи важны позитивные накопления в уме и устранение негативных.

Випашьяна - сознательное осознание мыслей\эмоций\реакций (а при более глубоком созерцании и концепций) ведущее к самоосвобождению мысли\эмоции\концепции\ит.п., ясное  постижение источника\вместилища мысли\эмоции\концепции\ит.п, как они появляются, пребывают, исчезают. В основном в практике используется опыт приобретённый в шаматха.
Небольшой приблизительный пример: попробуйте осознать вереницу мысли и она тутже раствориться\самоосвободиться : ).
Для успеха випашьяны нужны личные наставления Учителя, иначе ум будет - цепляться за опыт, путаться в концепциях и т.п.

----------

Алик (12.06.2016), Монферран (11.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Чаша - это пример, аналогия. Они бывают уместны для того, чтобы вкратце, но наглядно, обрисовать суть вопроса.


Вполне возможно, что это уместная аналогия. Но она имеет смысл здесь не сама по себе, а в связи с системой взглядов, включающей в себя шаматху и випашьяну.
Если концепции скрывают истину, каким-то образом эта концепция является исключением.

----------


## Фил

Это методы, не концепции.
К черту всё, берись и делай  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (12.06.2016), Владимир Николаевич (11.06.2016), Монферран (11.06.2016), Нико (11.06.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Вполне возможно, что это уместная аналогия. Но она имеет смысл здесь не сама по себе, а в связи с системой взглядов, включающей в себя шаматху и випашьяну.
> Если концепции скрывают истину, каким-то образом эта концепция является исключением.


Не все концепции скрывают истину. Если так думать, что они все мол скрывают истину, скатимся к воззрению хэшана китайского, которого в диспуте на эту тему победил индийский наставник Камалашила. ) (см. "Диспут в Самье").

----------

Монферран (11.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Это методы, не концепции.
> К черту всё, берись и делай


Ладненько. А что насчёт концепций? Каким образом они вот так пренепременно замутняют ум?

----------


## Фил

> Ладненько. А что насчёт концепций? Каким образом они вот так пренепременно замутняют ум?


Отвлекают, как работающий телевизор.

----------

Монферран (11.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Не все концепции скрывают истину. Если так думать, что они все мол скрывают истину, скатимся к воззрению хэшана китайского, которого в диспуте на эту тему победил индийский наставник Камалашила. ) (см. "Диспут в Самье").


Какие концепции замутняют ум, а какие нет? Можно это как-то объяснить?

----------


## Нико

> Какие концепции замутняют ум, а какие нет? Можно это как-то объяснить?


Замутняет ум всяко-разная белиберда типо обрывков воспоминаний, планов о будущих делах в сансаре, омрачающих эмоций в виде гнева, привязанности, алчности, вожделения, зависти, гордыни... 
А вот такие мысли как о Прибежище, бодхичитте, любви, сострадании, желании помочь, желании обрести шаматху и випашьяну, желании бесповоротно выйти из сансары, размышление о непостоянстве, памятование о смерти -- не замутняют, а очищают ум, если они устойчивы. С такими целями и делают люди т.н. "аналитическую медитацию" - чтобы эти мысли стали очень крепки в уме, глубоко вошли в него.

----------

Жека (13.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Замутняет ум всяко-разная белиберда типо обрывков воспоминаний, планов о будущих делах в сансаре, омрачающих эмоций в виде гнева, привязанности, алчности, вожделения, зависти, гордыни... 
> А вот такие мысли как о Прибежище, бодхичитте, любви, сострадании, желании помочь, желании обрести шаматху и випашьяну, желании бесповоротно выйти из сансары, размышление о непостоянстве, памятование о смерти -- не замутняют, а очищают ум, если они устойчивы. С такими целями и делают люди т.н. "аналитическую медитацию" - чтобы эти мысли стали очень крепки в уме, глубоко вошли в него.


Наверное это так. Скорее всего это так. Только это не объяснение. Здесь уместно сказать: это так, и всё тут!

----------


## Нико

> Наверное это так. Скорее всего это так. Только это не объяснение. Здесь уместно сказать: это так, и всё тут!


Так не делается. Гляньте учение о 12-звенной цепи зависимого возникновения, к примеру, и многое откроется. )))

----------


## Монферран

> Так не делается. Гляньте учение о 12-звенной цепи зависимого возникновения, к примеру, и многое откроется. )))


Будда делится своими мыслями: и тут, монахи, мысль пришла ко мне, при условии того-то происходит то-то (возникновение или прекращение).
Вы предлагаете интуитивное постижение?  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Будда делится своими мыслями: и тут, монахи, мысль пришла ко мне, при условии того-то происходит то-то (возникновение или прекращение).
> Вы предлагаете интуитивное постижение?


Нет, я предлагаю пресловутое концептуальное рассмотрение))).

----------

Алик (12.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Нет, я предлагаю пресловутое концептуальное рассмотрение))).


Это было бы действительно интересно. (Без всякой иронии и смайлов)

----------


## Нико

> Это было бы действительно интересно. (Без всякой иронии и смайлов)


Так сделайте это!

----------


## Монферран

> Так сделайте это!


Спасибо за вдохновение. 
Так в чём же заключается иллюзия? Имеет ли иллюзия в буддизме что-то общее с адвайтической авидьей, когда, говоря аналогией, в верёвке обнаруживают свойства змеи?

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо за вдохновение. 
> Так в чём же заключается иллюзия? Имеет ли иллюзия в буддизме что-то общее с адвайтической авидьей, когда, говоря аналогией, в верёвке обнаруживают свойства змеи?


Да, имеет. В веревке нам постоянно мерещится змея. Но это адвайта скоммуниздила у буддизма, аналогию эту, а не наоборот!)))

----------

Монферран (11.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Да, имеет. В веревке нам постоянно мерещится змея. Но это адвайта скоммуниздила у буддизма, аналогию эту, а не наоборот!)))


Да, но там-то верёвка - обозначает нечто субстанционально-этерналистское. А в буддизме, вне крайностей, верёвка что символизирует?

----------


## Фил

> Да, но там-то верёвка - обозначает нечто субстанционально-этерналистское. А в буддизме, вне крайностей, верёвка что символизирует?


Пратитья самутпаду

----------

Монферран (11.06.2016), Нико (11.06.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Да, но там-то верёвка - обозначает нечто субстанционально-этерналистское. А в буддизме, вне крайностей, верёвка что символизирует?


Здесь вопрос не о том, что что символизирует даже, а именно об иллюзорности нашего восприятия вещей. Нам мерещится одно, а на самом деле там - другое. Ну и да, конечно, Фил прав: нам является видимость самобытия вещей, плод нашего вместерождённого изначального неведения, и мы цепляемся за эту видимость как за реальность. А там реальности нету!

----------

Монферран (11.06.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Это правда, пытаюсь понять. Но ведь и Вы говорите о своём понимании. Поэтому моя реакция такая: вот Вы предлагаете некую схему, но в ней вижу изъяны. Так часто происходит при обсуждении схем, моделей.


Сун Сан Тэ Сон Са Ним постоянно спрашивал своих учеников : " Кто задаёт этот вопрос, Кто Вы ?". На мой взгляд, не так важно, как я понимаю этот мир,  в сто раз важнее , кто этот я?

----------

Монферран (12.06.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вообще не важно, кто этот "я". Важен вопрошающий ум.

----------

Монферран (12.06.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Сун Сан Тэ Сон Са Ним постоянно спрашивал своих учеников : " Кто задаёт этот вопрос, Кто Вы ?". На мой взгляд, не так важно, как я понимаю этот мир,  в сто раз важнее , кто этот я?


Вот дяденька Сунь.., глловастый был, он паралич поиска вызывал- не пустотой объектов (а через это обесцениванием объектов поиска), а фиаской в нахождении вопрошающего- и через это- "авто-забивание" на  весь процесс.. (Пресечение называется). Короче "самого важного" нету тут.

----------

Алик (12.06.2016), Мяснов (14.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Вообще не важно, кто этот "я". Важен вопрошающий ум.


А это разве не одно и то же? Вопрос в уме, кто этот "я", и вопрошающий ум?

Конечно, может быть и иной вопрос, иной коан, но ведь для вопрошающего, кто этот "я" - это его единственный вопрос... (может быть, точнее сказать, для того момента, когда задаётся вопрос, это единственный вопрос)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А это разве не одно и то же? Вопрос в уме, кто этот "я", и вопрошающий ум?
> 
> Конечно, может быть и иной вопрос, иной коан, но ведь для вопрошающего, кто этот "я" - это его единственный вопрос... (может быть, точнее сказать, для того момента, когда задаётся вопрос, это единственный вопрос)


Рекомендую аудиокнигу https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JBHV2G-xjo
5 с лишним часов, но хорошо объясняется что такое коаны в дзен, как появились, как использовались в разных школах.

----------

Монферран (12.06.2016), Фил (12.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Сун Сан Тэ Сон Са Ним постоянно спрашивал своих учеников : " Кто задаёт этот вопрос, Кто Вы ?". На мой взгляд, не так важно, как я понимаю этот мир,  в сто раз важнее , кто этот я?





> Вообще не важно, кто этот "я". Важен вопрошающий ум.


Похоже, важна самоприрода, согласно фразе ув. Won Soeng'a из темы о легитимности. Товарищи, давайте каждый предложит какую-то цитату от мастеров дзен в данном контексте. В теме о мышлении у меня есть надежда, что в такой цитате будет что-то о верном ментальном настрое.

----------


## Эделизи

> Почему мышление создаёт иллюзию?


Для эффективного размножения.

http://www.ted.com/talks/donald_hoff...ge=ru#t-150148

----------

Монферран (14.06.2016)

----------


## Алик

> "Факт просветления" это временное  или постоянное явление ?


Так понимаю, что просветление, как небо над облаками - оно есть всегда, но постоянно скрыто тучами.) Чтобы полностью перейти на неконцептуальный уровень, нужны особые условия для "созревания" этого состояния. Мьонг Гонг Суним сравнивал это с ходьбой вверх по эскалатору, который едет вниз. Стоит остановиться - всё: поехал вниз).

----------

Монферран (14.06.2016), Шавырин (14.06.2016), Эделизи (14.06.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так понимаю, что просветление, как небо над облаками - оно есть всегда, но постоянно скрыто тучами.) Чтобы полностью перейти на неконцептуальный уровень, нужны особые условия для "созревания" этого состояния. Мьонг Гонг Суним сравнивал это с ходьбой вверх по эскалатору, который едет вниз. Стоит остановиться - всё: поехал вниз).


Если просветление есть всегда, то что же тогда созревает? Что двигается вверх по эскалатору?

Эскалатор уже построен одновременной опорой как на нерожденную мудрость, так и на цепляние за чувственные опоры ума и тела. Можно тащить по этому эскалатору пять совокупностей и шесть опор. Но это не поднимет землю в небо за тучи неведения, к ясному сиянию солнца праджни. 

Просветление - значит пребывать в опоре на праджню. Функция просветленного ума - проявлять опору на праджню во всех обычных сансарных обстоятельствах и ситуациях.

----------

Монферран (14.06.2016), Шавырин (14.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Просветление - значит пребывать в опоре на праджню. Функция просветленного ума - проявлять опору на праджню во всех обычных сансарных обстоятельствах и ситуациях.


Попытаюсь Ваши слова расшифровать: неужели так трудно замечать повсюду то, что есть (буквы черные, на картинке человек, стилизованный под Пушкина и т.д.), что будто бы какая-то сила пытается ясность отобрать, украсть?
Так?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Попытаюсь Ваши слова расшифровать: неужели так трудно замечать повсюду то, что есть (буквы черные, на картинке человек, стилизованный под Пушкина и т.д.), что будто бы какая-то сила пытается ясность отобрать, украсть?
> Так?


Трудность создается сомнениями. Трудность создается мистификация и усложнение. Пока человек думает о том, что праджня это что-то невероятное для достижения, требующее невероятных усилий, напряжения сил, запредельного совершенствования (шифования камня камнем в надежде получить зеркало) - трудно не то что опереться на праджню, но даже поверить в то, что она всегда, каждый момент, здесь и сейчас присутствует, сопровождает и может быть легко идентифицирована.

----------

Монферран (14.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Трудность создается сомнениями. Трудность создается мистификация и усложнение. Пока человек думает о том, что праджня это что-то невероятное для достижения, требующее невероятных усилий, напряжения сил, запредельного совершенствования (шифования камня камнем в надежде получить зеркало) - трудно не то что опереться на праджню, но даже поверить в то, что она всегда, каждый момент, здесь и сейчас присутствует, сопровождает и может быть легко идентифицирована.


Стало быть, эскалатор, тянущий вниз - это мистификация и усложнение. Не думай об обезьяне с красной задницей, и не будет... нет, просто не делай из этого трагедии.  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Сун Сан Тэ Сон Са Ним постоянно спрашивал своих учеников : " Кто задаёт этот вопрос, Кто Вы ?". На мой взгляд, не так важно, как я понимаю этот мир,  в сто раз важнее , кто этот я?





> Вообще не важно, кто этот "я". Важен вопрошающий ум.


Откровенно говоря, пепел великих самураев стучал в моё сердце всё это время. Возможно, совсем короткое видео, посвящённое Мастеру Ву Бонгу, поможет прояснить данный вопрос (я имею в виду совсем не обязательно процитированных участников). 

Врезалась в ум фраза:
To understand myself means to have a question: What am I? ----- Понять себя - это иметь вопрос: "что я?"

Ниже - полный перевод Дмитрия, который стабильно выкладывает на ютуб интересные видео.





Дзэн Мастер Ву Бонг:
"Дзэн преследует двойную цель – понять себя и помогать другим.
Понять себя означает задаваться вопросом: «Что есть я?». 
«Не знаю».
Если вы способны удержать это «не знаю», то постепенно, момент за моментом это «не знаю» будет расти и увеличиваться. 
Оно будет расти, пока однажды не станет бесконечным во времени и бесконечным в пространстве. 
В этот момент может проявиться большое «Ага!».
Поэтому для тебя или для любого человека, который желает понять этот основной экзистенциальный вопрос, 
это большое «Ага!» пережитое один раз до момента смерти является очень важным. 
Это то, чем является дзэн. 
Если вы достигаете этого «Ага!», то следующий шаг – это использовать его для помощи другим. 
Это все. 
Это – дзэн."

----------

Алик (03.07.2016)

----------


## Монферран

Очень созвучное объяснение Мастера Сунг Сана (из "Компаса дзен"):




> Правильная медитация - это понимание своего истинного "я". 
> Путь этот начинается и заканчивается вопросом "что я?" 
> Это очень простое учение, не особенное. Когда вы задаете этот вопрос 
> очень глубоко, тогда то, что проявляется - это только "не знаю". 
> Все мышление полностью отрезано, и вы возвращаетесь в свой ум до мышления. 
> Если вы достигли этого "не знаю", вы уже достигли своего истинного "я". 
> Вы вернулись в свою изначальную природу, которая есть ум до возникновения мысли. 
> Так вы обретаете правильный путь, достигаете истины, 
> и так ваша жизнь направлена на спасение всех существ от страданий. 
> ...

----------

